# Why The Battle Between The Goat and Pony's......Why So Harsh???



## one_focused_svt (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey everyone, first post and I hope it's not a crash and burn  I have a question, I am trying to figure out why the huge debates on which is better, I mean both cars have their ups and downs right? I'm just here to further educate myself on the topic. I've asked this in the mustang forums before and as you can expect I get a biased point of view, so I figured why not come here and hear your opinions! As you can see I am a 06 GT owner and I do understand that stock vs stock we die, I mean hell a good friend of mine has a 05 GTO and I do like the car, and he likes my GT and we both wonder whats the big controversy about?! So anyway do you have any ideas on why so hostile toward one another? Thanks in advance! :cool 

Oh and heres a picture of the 2 cars, both are black on black on red, lol!


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't understand it either but most of the talk I've seen has been good natured rubbing. Some people hate GM, Ford, Dodge etc. I like horsepower and love a good race. Domestic automakers are in big enough trouble against the imports and some of us aren't helping. GM, Ford and Dodge rule! Its fun talking trash as long as thats all it is and no one takes things personal. Of course I hate rice but thats just my personal opinion. :cheers


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Forgot, nice Mustang:seeya:


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

one_focused_svt said:


> Hey everyone, first post and I hope it's not a crash and burn  I have a question, I am trying to figure out why the huge debates on which is better, I mean both cars have their ups and downs right? I'm just here to further educate myself on the topic. I've asked this in the mustang forums before and as you can expect I get a biased point of view, so I figured why not come here and hear your opinions! As you can see I am a 06 GT owner and I do understand that stock vs stock we die, I mean hell a good friend of mine has a 05 GTO and I do like the car, and he likes my GT and we both wonder whats the big controversy about?! So anyway do you have any ideas on why so hostile toward one another? Thanks in advance! :cool
> 
> Oh and heres a picture of the 2 cars, both are black on black on red, lol!


IMHO it comes from NASCAR; and Ford Vs. GM vs. Chrysler. Has been a rivalry for as long as I can remember.

Still, I didn't buy my car to race Mustangs or anything else. I just like a powerful car. Drove the Mustang GT before I went for the GTO. Loved the exterior styling; didn't like the shifter, or the seats and interior other than the dash. 

Still, a very nice car, and very much in demand. Some GTO owners I think are a little defensive about their cars. While Ford is advertising the HEL out of the Mustang, the GTO seems to be a poor stepchild of GM. Can't figure that out, but I personally could care less.

Guy at my work has an '02 Saleen. He is just about to pop a vein in his forehead because I won't race. His problem. 

Enjoy your car. It's a nice one.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

one_focused_svt said:


> Hey everyone, first post and I hope it's not a crash and burn  I have a question, I am trying to figure out why the huge debates on which is better, I mean both cars have their ups and downs right? I'm just here to further educate myself on the topic. I've asked this in the mustang forums before and as you can expect I get a biased point of view, so I figured why not come here and hear your opinions! As you can see I am a 06 GT owner and I do understand that stock vs stock we die, I mean hell a good friend of mine has a 05 GTO and I do like the car, and he likes my GT and we both wonder whats the big controversy about?! So anyway do you have any ideas on why so hostile toward one another? Thanks in advance! :cool
> 
> Oh and heres a picture of the 2 cars, both are black on black on red, lol!



CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG!!!! arty: I totally agree with you! I think it's just a competition issue. I'm a new car director at a car dealership so I have to keep abreast on all new cars...especially the competition. To me, it's all about what you like best and what features. I don't hate the Mustang but I certainly do prefer the GTO. But, it's human nature to say "mine is better than yours". But welcome to our Forum! :seeya:


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

I only went off because the guy was GTO bashing. I test drove the Mustang GT before my GTO. However, I did not want a car that everyone and there brother will own. (not being mean, just true), my preference. Every since the 80s. It seems the Mustang has become the ******* flagship car. Not that everybody that owns one is one. But If you ask alot of people they will tell you the same. Like I said, I am not brand specific. I would take an original Shelbly 428 or Boss 429. I just like the style car that not everybody has. I don't like the trans-am or the camaro either. unless it a 77 or 78 trans-am or a 68 or 69 camaro. I would not by a new camaro if they made it look "retro". That's why I love the GTO ,the C-6, and the Z06. They are not "retro". Just high performance V-8s. Oh yes. and let's not forget the Viper. I still have 4 models in my house of them.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I agree, it's more of just good ol' ribbing than anything else.
I have owned a mustang cobra, which was an insanely fast car, and a helluva lot of fun to drive. I've also had 3 Trans Ams and a Camaro and they were hella fun to drive too. 
Personally, I don't have anything against Ford owners, or mustang owners in general. In fact, the guys who I had tune my last truck were mustang guys and they were the most precise, good-natured and knowledgeable people. I have never seen a tuner who took as much time as needed to get the air:fuel ratio PERFECT like they did. Most people are like "eh, that's pretty close, you're good to go".
As far as the new Mustangs go, I really like the styling. I actually drove one and was mighty close to buying one before I bought the goat. The one I was looking at was black/red, just like yours. I think Ford did a great job of melding the new and the old. For me, it all came down to price though. The Ford dealer didn't really seem like they wanted to work with me, the Pontiac dealer did. I'm very happy with my choice. I guess my only real problem with the new mustang is that you can't turn around without seeing one. They're EVERYWHERE! I drove 3000 miles two weeks ago and didn't see a single other GTO. We're part of a rather exclusive club, that's just not something you can be a part of with the Mustang. Maybe that's not a bad thing, I mean you guys have a whole plethora of performance parts to choose from. It seems like the aftermarket is just now getting their 05 GTO parts out.
I rev my engine when I meet a Mustang at a stoplight, it's all in good fun though. One of these days I'll probably run into a highly modified Mustang that will hand my arse to me. I'd congratulate that driver just as I would another GTO driver.
I guess when it comes to perception, the Mustang is more of the boy-racer car, while the GTO is a bit more refined. 
I don't have anything against ya though, even if you DO drive an inferior car!! (haha, just kiddin')


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

Doesnt matter to me....

I want one of those new shelby 500GTs


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I wouldn't mind having one...white with blue stripes. However, there's NOOOOOOO way I'd pay $40k+ for one, that's just insane. I could build a wicked fast mustang, which is virtually identical to the shelby for $40k....and it WOULD blow the doors off of a stock or mildly modified LS2 GTO. Just imagine all the performance stuff you could buy for $15k!!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I don't know anybody who wouldn't want one! But I can't justify the ends to the means with that kind of price tag!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Overall, GTO owners just get tired of owners of inferior cars like the Mustang trying to compare theirs to ours -- let alone say they're better.

Look at the Mustang. Weak engine, outdated suspension, an interior that's truly lame. The styling? The magazines all fall all over the Mustang -- while bashing the GTO. Meanwhile, the styling of the Holden Monaro is praised in Australia, Europe and all the other markets the car is exported to. Look, if I wanted a car with 1967 styling, I would have bought one -- but I tend to look at things that were popular back then, such as rotary dial telephones and Brylcreem -- as behind the times these days.

Another part of the "rivalry", so to speak, came from last year's Car and Driver comparison. The GTO flat out beat the Mustang in every category -- yet the Mustang won by a point because of the magazine's subjective "gotta have it factor" that gave the Ford 7 points. Keep in mind that the Mustang is one of C/D's "10 Best" cars -- and it got beat -- but ended up winning because the whole thing was rigged.

And why did I put the word rivalry in quotes? Because to have a rivalry -- you need to have two sides that care. Given that this is such a mismatch -- I don't even bother with Mustangs.


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

That Car and Driver article sucked. Gotta have it factor my [email protected]@!


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

its like Yankees/Redsox.....both are good but 1 is superior(Yankees of course)

Just last week a friend of mine bought an 06 GT 6 spd nice enough car but he ended up paying almost 29K for it and its not nearly as nice as a GTO
some people just want to drive what everyone else has,I call it the Sony syndrome,I would rather have a more unique car and the fact that it has 100 more HP , a much nicer interior , 6 spd trans instead of 5 ,and IRS instead of a live axle doesn't hurt either......but Stangs are cool too much better than a ricer


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah, at least you don't hear any mustangs that sound like weed eaters or leaf blowers...and so far, I haven't seen any mustangs with coffee cans as exhaust tips...so I guess that counts for SOMETHING! hehe


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

baron_iv said:


> Yeah, at least you don't hear any mustangs that sound like weed eaters or leaf blowers...and so far, I haven't seen any mustangs with coffee cans as exhaust tips...so I guess that counts for SOMETHING! hehe


 That's odd...I thought they sounded like Japanese mosquitos?!?!?:lol:


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

They sound like a lot of things...none of which are good, or how a car is SUPPOSED to sound.
GM/Pontiac/Holden hit the nail on the head with the exhaust of the GTO, it's nearly perfect. When I think of a traditional muscle car, it's got that rumble that is unmistakable for anything else.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

baron_iv said:


> They sound like a lot of things...none of which are good, or how a car is SUPPOSED to sound.
> GM/Pontiac/Holden hit the nail on the head with the exhaust of the GTO, it's nearly perfect. When I think of a traditional muscle car, it's got that rumble that is unmistakable for anything else.


 Oh Yeah!!!! That RUMBLE!!!!! It makes my toes curl and puts a smile on my face!!!!


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> Oh Yeah!!!! That RUMBLE!!!!! It makes my toes curl and puts a smile on my face!!!!


I'm not even gonna touch that one. :rofl:


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

aaahhhhh eeiiiiiieeeeii aaaaahhh. That is the only politically correct version of what I was thinking of goatgirls post. lol


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

baron_iv said:


> I'm not even gonna touch that one. :rofl:




 :agree


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh yeah, and who put the thing about the Yankees. Superior? Cmon, they have a 6,000,000,000,000,000 dollar payroll. Imagine the mods for my Goat.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

I think that the tension between the two is a must for survival. if there was no rivalry, everything would be so bland and plain. there would be no aftermarket, no competition, and no FUN. I grew up a fan of GM and I will always be one. And there are people that grew up as fans of Ford or Dodge, and they will be fans of those for life. It's alomost like it's part of our DNA. evryone is going to have an opinion on everything out there, and when someone else doesn't agree, thats what keeps the subject open for discussion.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

StangStalker said:


> I think that the tension between the two is a must for survival. if there was no rivalry, everything would be so bland and plain. there would be no aftermarket, no competition, and no FUN. I grew up a fan of GM and I will always be one. And there are people that grew up as fans of Ford or Dodge, and they will be fans of those for life. It's alomost like it's part of our DNA. evryone is going to have an opinion on everything out there, and when someone else doesn't agree, thats what keeps the subject open for discussion.



Point well made! :agree


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Overall, GTO owners just get tired of owners of inferior cars like the Mustang trying to compare theirs to ours -- let alone say they're better.
> 
> Look at the Mustang. Weak engine, outdated suspension, an interior that's truly lame. The styling? The magazines all fall all over the Mustang -- while bashing the GTO. Meanwhile, the styling of the Holden Monaro is praised in Australia, Europe and all the other markets the car is exported to. Look, if I wanted a car with 1967 styling, I would have bought one -- but I tend to look at things that were popular back then, such as rotary dial telephones and Brylcreem -- as behind the times these days.
> 
> ...


These kind of quotes are what feeds the rivalry. I personally don't know how anyone can look at one of the new Mustangs and not like it. To each their own, but there's a reason they sell so many, and it's not the price. 

I've re-thought what make the rivalries so viscious. It's people that need to tear down someone elses car in order to make them feel better about their own.


----------



## Noraku_6.0L (Nov 9, 2005)

I wouldn't mind owning a GT500 if I could afford it. I owned a 98 V6 Stang and a 98 Cobra, I sold em both for the GTO, I wanted something new which wasn't retro. Besides everyone and their grandma owns one, naturally couldn't drive anything other than a GT500 so I opted for my o'so beloved GTO since the GT500 wasn't available.


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

This Mustang is only $65,000.... I don't want one, I want TWO of them.....http://www.happycarz.com/viewlarge.php?id=11643


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

noz34me said:


> *I personally don't know how anyone can look at one of the new Mustangs and not like it.* To each their own.


I don't like it at all. But as you said, "to each their own". I know that my goat is a superior car to the Mustang GT but who cares what I think... right? We all should just enjoy what we spent our money on and not worry about what someone else thinks.

Now on the other hand. When someone joins our forum just to bash the goat then we have to resort to whatever means necessary to put that person in check. No matter what make of car he/she drives. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Noraku_6.0L (Nov 9, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Now on the other hand. When someone joins our forum just to bash the goat then we have to resort to whatever means necessary to put that person in check. No matter what make of car he/she drives. Just my 2 cents.



 AGREED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

:cheers


6QTS11OZ said:


> I don't like it at all. But as you said, "to each their own". I know that my goat is a superior car to the Mustang GT but who cares what I think... right? We all should just enjoy what we spent our money on and not worry about what someone else thinks.
> 
> Now on the other hand. When someone joins our forum just to bash the goat then we have to resort to whatever means necessary to put that person in check. No matter what make of car he/she drives. Just my 2 cents.



I couldn't have said it any better!:cheers


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

noz34me said:


> These kind of quotes are what feeds the rivalry. I personally don't know how anyone can look at one of the new Mustangs and not like it. To each their own, but there's a reason they sell so many, and it's not the price.
> 
> I've re-thought what make the rivalries so viscious. It's people that need to tear down someone elses car in order to make them feel better about their own.


It's ok looking, but there isn't any function to the styling other than appearance. The new Mustang has really bad aerodynamics. As an example, GM brought out a few retro cues in the C6. But they didn't do it at the expense of performance. Ford did the look thing and just hoped the rest would work.

In the rivalry between GM and Ford, one has always been superior. The person with the 2nd place car has always felt the need to defend their position. They do so by tearing the other car down. The other person then needs to defend their superiority by bashing the attacker. It's all fun and games till someone loses an eye.


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I don't like it at all. But as you said, "to each their own". I know that my goat is a superior car to the Mustang GT but who cares what I think... right? We all should just enjoy what we spent our money on and not worry about what someone else thinks.
> 
> Now on the other hand. When someone joins our forum just to bash the goat then we have to resort to whatever means necessary to put that person in check. No matter what make of car he/she drives. Just my 2 cents.



True:cheers


----------



## one_focused_svt (Feb 12, 2006)

Damn, that was a lot of different answers really quick, now I think I'm more confused than educated, lol! Thanks for the replies everyone I appreciate it! :cheers


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

one_focused_svt said:


> Damn, that was a lot of different answers really quick, now I think I'm more confused than educated, lol! Thanks for the replies everyone I appreciate it! :cheers


 You're welcome! Come back anytime!:seeya:


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Up until Febuary of this year I had never even heard of the 04-06 GTO's. I was getting my G.M.C. Z-71 crew-cab serviced at my local GMC/Pontiac Dealer, when I brought up to the owner that I was wanting to buy a sport's car but needed 4 seats. Thats when he introduced me to the GTO... Hello baby, this thing was everything I was looking for and more. I'm 6ft2 weigh 215lbs and my 14 year old son is 6ft3 and weighs 170lbs and I can sit in the driver seat with my son sitting behind me and we both have ample leg room... Plus when I need to get somewhere quickly or pass a slower motorist (Ford Mustang GT) it does the job...


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

I went in to the hunt for my next car badly wanting a C5 vette. I still want one but practicality won out. I realized therw were a couple of other high performance cars I could get newer and with less miles for the same money as the 99 - 01 vettes i was looking at. What initially pointed me towards the GTOs was the use of the LS1 & LS2 engines. At the same time i began looking at '04 Mustang GTs, Mach 1s, and Cobras as well as '05 GTs. The main reasons I chose the GTO over the various Mustangs was a.) Mustangs are everywhere, they're nothing special... and b.) Mustangs to have a bit of ******* stigma (coming from Kentucky ******* is something i want to distant myself from). For me any of the cars mentioned would be plenty power for me. I've fallen more in love with the subtle styling of the '04 GTO since purchase and definitely prefer it to the non-functional retro look of the Mustangs (suprising since i'm usually a retro fan). I love the fact that alot of people that compliment my car don't know what it is.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

Dragon 32 said:


> Plus when I need to get somewhere quickly or pass a slower motorist (Ford Mustang GT) it does the job...


:agree :rofl: :lol: :rofl:


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Dragon 32 said:


> This Mustang is only $65,000.... I don't want one, I want TWO of them.....http://www.happycarz.com/viewlarge.php?id=11643


My god, that's INSANE!! You could get the supercharged Saleen S281 for that much, and it would blow the doors off that silly Ford version! Again though, IMAGINE what I could do with that $65,000...a regular Mustang GT is only about $27,000, which leaves $38,000 left over for mods. It would certainly be one of the fastest Mustang GTs you'd ever run across, and it would eat alive everything else ford has ever produced (probably GM as well). In fact, my plate would say Z06-ETR. haha


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

LS2 - Light SpeedX2 said:


> Oh yeah, and who put the thing about the Yankees. Superior? Cmon, they have a 6,000,000,000,000,000 dollar payroll. Imagine the mods for my Goat.


yea and Boston is on welfare I guess.......LOL


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

One more opinion.....

I really like the styling of the new Mustang and I looked at at it...briefly. 

Once again, Ford has turned out a very cheap interior with low tech drivetrain wrapped in a very attractive skin.

GM chose to put the Corvette drivetrain in a car with a very well done interior with 4 useable seats. That's what made the difference for me.

Ford was shooting for the traditional Fbody/Mustang customer and GM went upscale confusing the customer base in the process.


----------



## ShAkz05GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

For the same reason that the NO Saints hates the Atl Falcons, and Dell hates Gateway. Compitition is what makes thing get better. If it weren't for compitition, then technology would be stagnant. You know what I mean?


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> GM went upscale confusing the customer base in the process.



I know Groucho will agree with that comment!!! HAHAHA!!!!



My .02 cents. 

I am VERY done with retro styling. Come up with something original PLEASE!!!!! I have driven a Mustang GT and aside from the sound system, the GTO is vastly superiour to me. But it should be. The one I rode in had a sticker price of $27,850.00 My GTO cost $34,000. I personally think its unfair to compare the two cars, especially from Ford's perspective. 

Compared to a GTO
The interior of the car is just plain cheap and embarassing. The engine is lethargic and boring. The suspesion is boaty and scary to take a corner in. 

By itself
The interior is trendy and changing the guage color will appeal to 16 year olds that like to match their colors to their purses. The engine is very strong compared to many in its price range. There are 9 of them in my neighborhood so we can start a car club.


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

A good friend of mine at work has an '05 Mustang. We kid each other about which car is better.

Saturday I saw another GTO owner and we waved at each other. I joked with my Mustang friend that if he waved at all the other Mustang drivers, his arm sure would be tired.

:seeya


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

The mustang drivers would have to get those little stick-on hands that were around in the 70s that attach to your windshield and wave constantly. There's no way they could keep up with the constant barrage of mustangs without it. :willy:


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

I know the wave is a BIG thing amongst Corvette owners... I don't think it'll catch on w/ us GTO guys because if we see another one we'll probably be too shocked to wave!


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I went a tad over 3000 miles, from MO to Las Vegas and didn't see a single other GTO. As far as I know, there's not a single other GTO within a 30 mile radius of me.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

noz34me said:


> IMHO it comes from NASCAR; and Ford Vs. GM vs. Chrysler. Has been a rivalry for as long as I can remember.


it comes from nascar? :rofl: :lol: 

are you serious


my 2 cents

It's human nature to want competition, the competition in the states has always been GM vs. Chrysler vs. Ford, this started LONG before nascar, even back in the 40's when guys were building real hot rods the competition was there. Ford vs Chevy nights etc. The same goes on in the Japanese and even European markets. Personally, I love the rivalry, and am suprised by the people that make it so negative. But then again, there are a lot of idiots out there who have their heads stuck up their asses and take it too far or way off course. Those i'm referring to are the ones who won't give respect to another car because it doesn't wear "their" badge. I like all cars, as long as they do what they need to do. Ford, GM, Honda, Nissan, Mercedes, hell I even think hyundai is doing great things these days.


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

There is one 04 around me. I know of only one 05 other than mine and I never see the guy he lives about 30 miles away. I live in between Baltimore and D.C. so I am on the I-95 corridor everyday. I see probably one to two a month from different states travelling through here. On the other hand. I see about 4 to 8 05 mustangs everyday between the 6 cyl and the GT. We are a special breed. I was in Knoxville Tn about 3-4 weeks ago. It is where I'm from. I saw no GTO's the whole trip down, all over knoxville or the trip back up. Awsome. Plus they treated me like a minor celebrity there in my beast. When I first rolled in I went to wash it and the kids working there didn't even charge me. All they wanted to do was see the engine and interior.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

noz34me said:


> These kind of quotes are what feeds the rivalry. I personally don't know how anyone can look at one of the new Mustangs and not like it. To each their own, but there's a reason they sell so many, and it's not the price.
> 
> I've re-thought what make the rivalries so viscious. It's people that need to tear down someone elses car in order to make them feel better about their own.



right on point IMO


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

noz34me said:


> I personally don't know how anyone can look at one of the new Mustangs and not like it.


You're kidding, right? Have you even looked inside of one? Or do you like interiors with the build quality of a Revell model? Sounds like if it had a compass in there -- you'd have bought one.



noz34me said:


> To each their own, but there's a reason they sell so many, and it's not the price.


Ridiculous comparison. GTOs are limited edition cars. In Ford-speak, they're Cobras. Most Mustangs, well over 80%, are cheapo six bangers. 

This is what's so annoying about this so-called rivalry -- people who don't know what they're talking about trying to compare apples and oranges.

By the way, quantity of sales does not equal quality. The highest grossing motion picture this weekend? Steve Martin in the Pink Panther. Pure crap -- but according to your argument, it has to be good because suckers went to see it.



noz34me said:


> I've re-thought what make the rivalries so viscious. It's people that need to tear down someone elses car in order to make them feel better about their own.


Might be the case with you. In my case, I just point out facts and let them speak for themselves.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

So I guess I'll pip in with my feelings on the matter.

First off, I own a 1967 Mustang that has more power that a stock 05-06 GTO. It has been measured at the wheel; 407whp @5500 RPM. The car is fun and quick. But, it's old and still needs body work among other things. I've had this car for 15 Years, and I love the looks. My only regret about it all is that it's a coupe and not a fastback. I absolutely LOVE the look of the 05 Stang. My car made modern. I am dissapointed in the suspension and engine, but I still want a new Stang. I did have the chance to get one versus an 04 GTO, but I got the GTO because overall, it is the better car. GM failed the GTO (Not the other way around) by poor descision making and sub-par advertising. A 2 hour made-for-cable movie featuring Dennis Hopper is not a good way to advertise the car. 

Once the GTO is finished being paid for (and some mods are bought), I will be looking forward to buying a Mustang. If I have to install a GTO interior to satisfy me, then so be it.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Well I will throw my .02 Cents too. Not much can be said that hasn't been said already. Im not a big Ford fan at all, Ive seen a lot of their quality issues with my friend that is a Ford tech. I love the way the new mustangs look, retro can be nice if its done right. I dont care much for the lack of power, the fact that they are as common as a Honda Civic right now, the tiny amount of interior space and the dealership mark-up on a car that isn't all that and a bag of chips. Would I turn one down if I was offered one? Heck No, I still like them because they arent a POS Import Ricer etc etc etc. Would I take one over a new GTO, Also Heck No! Im a die hard GM guy as well as a GM Tech. I love the new Challenger that Dodge is coming out with and the new Camaro looks so sexy. I hope they keep the GTO around though, its one of a kind. Think about it, what else is on the market like it? Classy and clean yet muscular looks, massive power for the price, interior room that will rival some full sized sedans, interior quality that runs up there with MB and BMW. As far as bang for your buck and quality, you cant find another car that will touch it for the price. Rivalry will always exsist and I think it makes things more fun anyways, but we all need to unite against the imports because they are what is taking over. GM and Ford are in BIG trouble guys, as long as we do our part to help them out hopefully they will be around for another hundred years or more. I dont know about you, but I dont want to be driving a Frigging Evo just because domestic automakers are no longer around!


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

:agree Well said sir.


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

What they said:cheers


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

arty:


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

BlownGTO said:


> Well I will throw my .02 Cents too. Not much can be said that hasn't been said already. Im not a big Ford fan at all, Ive seen a lot of their quality issues with my friend that is a Ford tech. I love the way the new mustangs look, retro can be nice if its done right. I dont care much for the lack of power, the fact that they are as common as a Honda Civic right now, the tiny amount of interior space and the dealership mark-up on a car that isn't all that and a bag of chips. Would I turn one down if I was offered one? Heck No, I still like them because they arent a POS Import Ricer etc etc etc. Would I take one over a new GTO, Also Heck No! Im a die hard GM guy as well as a GM Tech. I love the new Challenger that Dodge is coming out with and the new Camaro looks so sexy. I hope they keep the GTO around though, its one of a kind. Think about it, what else is on the market like it? Classy and clean yet muscular looks, massive power for the price, interior room that will rival some full sized sedans, interior quality that runs up there with MB and BMW. As far as bang for your buck and quality, you cant find another car that will touch it for the price. Rivalry will always exsist and I think it makes things more fun anyways, but we all need to unite against the imports because they are what is taking over. GM and Ford are in BIG trouble guys, as long as we do our part to help them out hopefully they will be around for another hundred years or more. I dont know about you, but I dont want to be driving a Frigging Evo just because domestic automakers are no longer around!



I am inclined to :agree


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I think I can speak for everyone when I say you nailed it on the money son!


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> I think I can speak for everyone when I say you nailed it on the money son!


Well thank you kindly ma'am!:willy:


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

YEAH, RICERS BLOW GOATS....
er, they just blow.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

baron_iv said:


> YEAH, RICERS BLOW GOATS....
> er, they just blow.


I'm NOT going there!!! Too easy!!!! :willy:


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> I'm NOT going there!!! Too easy!!!! :willy:


haha. :rofl:


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I never could trust a car that can fart, sneeze, cough, giggle, wheez, whine, and SUCK all at the same time!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

BlownGTO said:


> I never could trust a car that can fart, sneeze, cough, giggle, wheez, whine, and SUCK all at the same time!



Sounds like my ex-husband!!!!:willy: :rofl: :lol:


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:



> Sounds like my ex-husband!!!!:willy: :rofl: :lol:


Bwhahahahahahahahahahahahaha! You're freakin awesome! :lol: :lol: :rofl: :cheers :lol: :lol: :willy:


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Why thank you! You're pretty good yourself!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Alright...alright! Enough of that! You two are gonna need a room if you keep that up :lol:


----------



## Chief D (Jan 16, 2006)

I like the Newer body mustangs if that counts. My uncle had a '72 Mach 1 and I really always thought that was the way to go. He is an auto mechanic and had a 454 Buick Wildcat under the hood. Sweet rumble.
I think the mustang breeds like cockroaches. Most of them have nothing, but they roam around like they are driving something special. Slap a few stickers on the side, new rims, and you are the _Fast and the Furious_.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

OHHH...Vin Diesel!!! Too bad they didn't race any real cars in that movie! My stepson is all into the tuner cars and mustangs...I just took him for a ride in the goat and I thought the kid was going to wet his pants (he's 24 btw) !


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Chief D said:


> Slap a few stickers on the side, new rims, and you are the _Fast and the Furious_.


I think I would be more FURIOUS that I spent $27k on a car and it handles like a log truck and accelerates like a tricycle. I'd be even MORE furious that it's going to cost me another $10k to get my car anywhere NEAR "fast".


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Might be the case with you. In my case, I just point out facts and let them speak for themselves.


I don't think you're comprehending what I've written. I LIKE the Mustang. I LIKE a lot of other cars too. My universe does not revolve around the GTO, but I LIKED it well enough to buy it. If I had the money, and the room to store them, I would have a fleet of cars and trucks that I LIKE. 

Also, don't confuse your opinions and perceptions with facts.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

If I had a lot of $$, I wouldn't have it for very long because I'd have to buy every car that I like. Considering the number of cars that I like, I don't think there is anything other than an infinite flow of money that could keep up with my car-buying expenses.
Yeah, I'd have a several of mustangs too. Although most of them would have "shelby" or "cobra" written somewhere on 'em. 
I'd have a virtual encyclopedia of cars...everything from an alfa romeo to a volkswagen! I do believe I'd make Jay Leno's collection look TINY!
Oh, that's AFTER I buy all the GTOs from goatgirl's lot. :lol:


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I am going to hold you to that...by the way, I have a GMC C4500 Topkick on my lot that will tow your fleet if you'd like!


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Tow? NO WAY! My collection is going to be 100% drivable! No Trailer queens in MY collection!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

That's a REAL man for you!


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

The way I see it, what's the point of having cool cars if you can't drive 'em? It makes me sick to see people who have all these cars, but never take them out for a drive. If they go anywhere, they're on a trailer. That's just silly.
One thing I respect about Jay Leno is that all his cars are functional. He even drives the STEAM CARS!! I doubt I'd ever get a steam-powered car, but I may get the next best thing...a mustang. hahahahaha


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Is it really so wrong to drive a mustang?!?!? Other than the fact friends don't let friends drive JUNK!!!!:lol:


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Naa, it's not such a bad thing, as long as you don't mind being like everyone else. I like to think of myself as an individual, not just a member of the crowd.
Like I said before, they're not bad-looking cars, I seriously considered one before I got the GTO. I think Ford did a good job with the exterior of the car...the interior, engine and drivetrain are another matter entirely though. I guess there are pros and cons to every vehicle though, and everyone is bound to have a different opinion. So to each his/her own. 
I just thoroughly enjoy giving a hard time to mustang owners, it's never anything personal. The guy that does my dynos is a HUGE mustang fanatic. He owns a shop that specializes in Mustang repair/tuning/building/etc. He gives me just as much crap as I give him, but it's all in good fun. He has one of the newer Saleen Supercharged mustangs...I must admit, it's quite a step up from the standard ford model, of course for $60k, it SHOULD BE!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Now that Saleen Supercharged is a beautiful car! I wouldn't mind owning a mustang but it would have to be either a Saleen or a Shelby...anything else would seem too cheap in my book. I like the exterior of the Mustang but the interior looks like plastic and like something "Malibu Barbie" would drive...but like you said, to each his/her own!


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

It always cracks me up that the most vicious arguments occur between supporters of the most similar things - especially when it comes to cars. I prefer the GTO, (that's why I have one) - doesn't mean the Mustang is "junk" or "accelerates like a snail". The GT is pretty fast - 300hp in a car that is about 300lbs lighter than a GTO. I like them just fine - I happen to prefer the GTO for all the reasons listed above. The Edmunds forums are always a good place to go to read all the endless bitching "Mine's great, yours is crap" unwinable arguments.

I'm sure owners of Evo's and STi's trash each others choices in the same way, and I'm damned if I can see much difference in them. (Yes I know they're different - if they weren't they'd be the same car).


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I almost bought a CrossFire before I bought the Goat. A fun car would be that Crossfire with the LS2. 

That little motorized spoiler on the back end would be in the up position most of the time! :lol:


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

noz34me said:


> I almost bought a CrossFire before I bought the Goat. A fun car would be that Crossfire with the LS2.
> 
> That little motorized spoiler on the back end would be in the up position most of the time! :lol:


I don't think that spoiler would be big enough!:lol:


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> I don't think that spoiler would be big enough!:lol:


perv. :lol:


----------



## Dad's 05 GTO (Jul 5, 2005)

It's all about preference and loyality from my point of view. I perferred not to own a car that looked like the Mustang II plus I have always been a loyal GM owner...even when GM canned the Firebird and Camaro. When Ponitac decided to bring back the GTO in a non-retro form with a tremendous engine I got the "I gotta have it" bug. When they upped the engine to the LS2 the bug changed from gotta have it to I went and brought one. So would I ever drop 40K+ on a Shelby...honestly no! Would I drop 40K+ on a GTO model named the "Judge", or a new Camaro SS with the LS7 in it...in a New York minute!!!! Do I dislike Mustangs, no I don't; they to have their loyal followers that will try very hard to lead but the fact remains...GTO is where the "muscle car" began. Just my two cents..........


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

baron_iv said:


> perv. :lol:


Why do I have to be called a perv?!?!? Just because a girl thinks a car wouldn't have a big enough "spoiler?" :lol: 

BTW, Dad's05GTO, I think brand loyalty is a wonderful thing! But again, it all boils down to preference. I prefer a big motor, nice interior, with great looks on the exterior. But to me, the bigger the motor, the better!


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

GOATGIRL said:


> Why do I have to be called a perv?!?!? Just because a girl thinks a car wouldn't have a big enough "spoiler?" :lol:
> 
> BTW, Dad's05GTO, I think brand loyalty is a wonderful thing! But again, it all boils down to preference. I prefer a big motor, nice interior, with great looks on the exterior. But to me, the bigger the motor, the better!


 They don't make many like you. Awesome I want one


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> I don't think that spoiler would be big enough!:lol:


Interesting inuendo; gotta admire a gal with a sense of humor!arty:


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Thank you gentleman! Now for my next trick....:willy: :lol: :rofl: :lol:


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> Thank you gentleman! Now for my next trick....:willy: :lol: :rofl: :lol:



glory hound


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Jealous Dealernut? Maybe I won't let you go home early this evening...he he!


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> I don't think that spoiler would be big enough!:lol:


Typical woman. She's only interested in the size. If Goatgirl would reread his post he was talking about a motorized one. From what I here they don't need to be as big.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

fergyflyer said:


> Typical woman. She's only interested in the size. If Goatgirl would reread his post he was talking about a motorized one. From what I here they don't need to be as big.


No...I knew he was talking about a motorized one, but a girl has to have her standards! Besides, why do we all drive GTO's? We all drive them for different reasons...mine just happens to be great looks with a big engine and lots of power! Like I said, a girl has to have her standards!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

One thing that is funny about this whole GTO/Mustang thing is back in, what, 1998, when the IRS Cobra came out -- all the F-body folks said "ah, you don't need that. You can make a live rear axle work just as good. Besides, your Cobra has wheel hop out the ying-yang." Now, with the GTO having IRS and the Stang live axle -- the roles are completely reversed!


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> One thing that is funny about this whole GTO/Mustang thing is back in, what, 1998, when the IRS Cobra came out -- all the F-body folks said "ah, you don't need that. You can make a live rear axle work just as good. Besides, your Cobra has wheel hop out the ying-yang." Now, with the GTO having IRS and the Stang live axle -- the roles are completely reversed!


Funny how that works eh? Hey, I only say 7 of the 2005 mustangs on the road in a 2 hour period last night. Ive seen 3 other GTO's in my state on the road since they came out in 2004.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I can't turn around without seeing a new Mustang. I traveled all the way to vegas three weeks ago. We stopped counting new mustangs at 24 before we even got out of our state. I didn't see a single GTO the ENTIRE trip, over 3000 miles. I'd say that's pretty exclusive!


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Sounds about right, only thing that sux is that GM doesnt have a car that is selling like that. Good for us tho, its nice being different!


----------



## one_focused_svt (Feb 12, 2006)

Damn I posted one popular thread.......


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Definately a good thread. Hope you stick around even though we're going to pick on you.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

fergyflyer said:


> Definately a good thread. Hope you stick around even though we're going to pick on you.


:agree He's not kidding!


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

How do you piss off a Mustang Owner?... Ask him why he couldn't afford a GTO!!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

:rofl:


Dragon 32 said:


> How do you piss off a Mustang Owner?... Ask him why he couldn't afford a GTO!!


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

hahahahaha
(sorry one_focused_svt, but that WAS funny)

:cheers


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Very good thread. 


We love talking about cars we are better than :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

dealernut said:


> Very good thread.
> 
> 
> We love talking about cars we are better than :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


There's other cars out there?!?!?!? GET OUT OF HERE!!!! I had no clue!!!!!


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

There's nothing as cool as the GTO, that's for sure. Well, at least not for under $250k.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> There's nothing as cool as the GTO, that's for sure. Well, at least not for under $250k.


*Cough* C6 Z06 *Cough*


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

BlownGTO said:


> *Cough* C6 Z06 *Cough*




You beat me to that one.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

dealernut said:


> You beat me to that one.


I try my best!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

dealernut said:


> You beat me to that one.


It's not too hard to beat him to anything....


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> It's not too hard to beat him to anything....


Flippin ouch mang! That $hit hurt deep! Thats it, NO SOUP FOR YOU!


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Oops...I mean after the Z06. 
Hey GoatGirl, got any Z06s on your lot? If so, I'll take those too if I ever win the lottery. :cool 
(I hope she doesn't have like 50 of 'em, otherwise I'm not gonna have any $$ left for anything else!)


----------



## one_focused_svt (Feb 12, 2006)

baron_iv said:


> There's nothing as cool as the GTO, that's for sure. Well, at least not for under $250k.


hey a new ford GT is pretty slick for about 200K :cheers


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

baron_iv said:


> Oops...I mean after the Z06.
> Hey GoatGirl, got any Z06s on your lot? If so, I'll take those too if I ever win the lottery. :cool
> (I hope she doesn't have like 50 of 'em, otherwise I'm not gonna have any $$ left for anything else!)


No honey...you're safe! We do occasionally get a Z06 in every now and then...I'll let you know when we get another if you'd like!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

one_focused_svt said:


> hey a new ford GT is pretty slick for about 200K :cheers


I just saw one of those in person last night at the Auto Show here in town...it is really HOT!!!!! I'd own one in a heart beat if I could afford it!


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> No honey...you're safe! We do occasionally get a Z06 in every now and then...I'll let you know when we get another if you'd like!


phew, good! :lol: 

SVT, you're right, the Ford GT is pretty cool, but the Z06 will still stomp its butt all over the place for well about 1/3 the price. If ford brought the GT down to about $80k, then it might be a viable option...but at $200k+, that's just crazy.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

baron_iv said:


> phew, good! :lol:
> 
> SVT, you're right, the Ford GT is pretty cool, but the Z06 will still stomp its butt all over the place for well about 1/3 the price. If ford brought the GT down to about $80k, then it might be a viable option...but at $200k+, that's just crazy.


If you saw it in person, you might think differently


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Maybe.
I do love the feel of a supercharged car. I've had several and I'll have another one soon. However, I just can't see spending $200k for a car that can be slapped around by a $85k car. The GT is also even LESS of a car you can drive around frequently than the vette. I mean at least you can fit a suitcase in the vette's "trunk". You could fit a single pair of pants and a shirt in the GT and that's about it. You'd better hope you don't need a change of underwear or you're in TROUBLE.
The styling is cool, I will give it that. I've seen it in HDTV, which is probably the next best thing to seeing it in person, but it just didn't jump out there and say "you've GOT to buy me". I just think I could spend $200k WAY more efficiently.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

baron_iv said:


> Maybe.
> I do love the feel of a supercharged car. I've had several and I'll have another one soon. However, I just can't see spending $200k for a car that can be slapped around by a $85k car. The GT is also even LESS of a car you can drive around frequently than the vette. I mean at least you can fit a suitcase in the vette's "trunk". You could fit a single pair of pants and a shirt in the GT and that's about it. You'd better hope you don't need a change of underwear or you're in TROUBLE.
> The styling is cool, I will give it that. I've seen it in HDTV, which is probably the next best thing to seeing it in person, but it just didn't jump out there and say "you've GOT to buy me". I just think I could spend $200k WAY more efficiently.


That car exudes sex!!!!


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

If it could get Danica Patrick and/or pretty much any (or all) of the victoria's secret models to have sex w/me, I'd buy one. In fact, I'd sell everything I own and LIVE in it...
Otherwise, I'm not really interested. hehe


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

baron_iv said:


> If it could get Danica Patrick and/or pretty much any (or all) of the victoria's secret models to have sex w/me, I'd buy one. In fact, I'd sell everything I own and LIVE in it...
> Otherwise, I'm not really interested. hehe


That could happen.....:lol:


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

lol, I probably wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

baron_iv said:


> lol, I probably wouldn't hold my breath.


"Attention shoppers! Now paging Mr Blue! Mr Blue, you are now needed to the intimate apparels section!"arty:


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

LMAO! 
I don't even think the power of a $200k car would be enough to get a guy laid by those women. They're really somethin'. Of course they're probably not much to talk to, which means not long-term material. I like my women with a brain AND a body.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

baron_iv said:


> LMAO!
> I don't even think the power of a $200k car would be enough to get a guy laid by those women. They're really somethin'. Of course they're probably not much to talk to, which means not long-term material. I like my women with a brain AND a body.


Good for you! A man with sense!


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> Good for you! A man with sense!


I have my moments.


----------



## one_focused_svt (Feb 12, 2006)

I do have to say one very sexy spec of the ford GT is it ability to break the 200mph barrier (205 mph top speed) where as the Z06 comes soooooo close and tops at 198 mph, according to automobile magazine.


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

One Focused SVT, have you ever rode in, or drove a GTO ? This is how I feel after driving my GTO...http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/706/miscellaneous1062po.gif


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Dragon 32 said:


> One Focused SVT, have you ever rode in, or drove a GTO ? This is how I feel after driving my GTO...http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/706/miscellaneous1062po.gif


YES YES


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

Amen, brutha!


----------



## rcsfastmonte (Jan 9, 2006)

*GTO forum?*



one_focused_svt said:


> Damn I posted one popular thread.......


someone please tell me what a ford is doing in an exclusive GTO site? Oh piss them off well i smoke them at the track and on the street..IF IT AINT GOT A HEARTBEAT ITS DEAD SO BURY THE DAMN THINGS..LMAO..RC..YEA AND MY OTHER VECH.ARE A 10 SECOND S-15 AND 8 SECOND 70 MONTE 540 BLOWN THAT IS QUARTER MILE TIMES..I ALSO HAVE A 2005 GTO 1- OF 64 PHANTOM BLK W/RED N BLK LEATHER,UPGREADED 18 WHEELS.. SOON TO RUN 10SEC ZONE ALSO..BRING THEM FORDS ON ...arty:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

one_focused_svt said:


> I do have to say one very sexy spec of the ford GT is it ability to break the 200mph barrier (205 mph top speed) where as the Z06 comes soooooo close and tops at 198 mph, according to automobile magazine.


I have to waste my 1000th post replying to a typical dipstick Mustang owner. Oh, well. 

Frustrated that his 300 hp engine with anemic torque band is no match for the 350 to 400 hp out of the GTOs, an interior that looks like it came out of a box of Legos versus the world class interior of the GTO, a solid rear axle that offers no comparison to the GTO's IRS, plus aerodynamic numbers so bad that Ford has never published them -- he feels compelled to change his argument over to two completely different cars. 

Keep in mind that one sells for around $150K if you can get it because it's available in such limited quantities -- to one that sells for around $70K. But wait, there's more. Our Ford fan here has to reach for the "fact" that a Ford GT can achieve a claimed top speed of 205 mph (published by that bathroom rag Automobile magazine) -- versus the Z06's 198. Keep in mind that less than 1% of any these cars will ever go north of 150 for more than 10 seconds -- and that while the Corvette C5-Rs and C6-Rs have been competing, and winning, at LeMans, Daytona and other endurance races -- nobody's bothered to enter a Ford GT in either because (1) it's CDx is over .4 (!) and (2) it simply won't last.

Meanwhile, GTOs are also competing in endurance races -- winning several. They also compete in the Speed World Challenge GT series -- and in several classes of NHRA competition. The current Mustang? Zero. Unless you count John Force's car -- which has absolutely no Ford parts other than a blue oval sticker on the side.

So why is the GTO Mustang rivalry so harsh? Because Mustang owners are freakin' IDIOTS. They know they have no argument -- so they concoct all kinds of BS in order to try to compare themselves to GTOs. What a bunch of losers.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

BURN!:cool


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> I have to waste my 1000th post replying to a typical dipstick Mustang owner. Oh, well.
> 
> Frustrated that his 300 hp engine with anemic torque band is no match for the 350 to 400 hp out of the GTOs, an interior that looks like it came out of a box of Legos versus the world class interior of the GTO, a solid rear axle that offers no comparison to the GTO's IRS, plus aerodynamic numbers so bad that Ford has never published them -- he feels compelled to change his argument over to two completely different cars.
> 
> ...


So b_a, tell us how you really feel :lol:


----------



## one_focused_svt (Feb 12, 2006)

ya know I come on here in a nice manner asking a reasonable question, and just looking to further educate myself on some things, I never bash and I don't down other peoples rides, but it is people like you b_a that are just true asshats and really need to get yourself back in check, because it people like you that most of us wish would end up like this since your driving is prolly about as mature as you are










oh and for the record yes I have driven and rode in a goat its my buddies 05, and yes I like the car very much, and guess what he likes the GT very much so I really don't understand why the big stick stuck up ur ass, damn.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

This is going to get ugly again...CAN"T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

C'mon, SVT hasn't been out of line even one single time here. The Ford GT was brought up by someone else and the comparison to the corvette was made by me. 
This is the USA, and we're all entitled to our opinion...however flawed or unpopular that opinion may be. That's what makes this country great. 
Bashing another's opinion has never done anyone any good. If that person is wrong, facts to prove that he/she is wrong will be sufficient to make everyone realize the error, and will hopefully teach the person something in the process. They're just going to completely shut you out if you're constantly bashing them. I've seen this over and over in the past.
In the words of Goatgirl...
*CAN"T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?*


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> So b_a, tell us how you really feel :lol:


Yea, I sure wish he wouldn't hold back...


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

Well, here are my $0.02.

My animosity toward the stang is fairly deep rooted 

I hate the fact that it's going to outsell the GTO and is reviewed better than the GTO _because it looks cooler_.

As an engineer, I look at the build quality, suspension, brakes, additional power, and better overall performance of the goat and I wonder why people would buy the stang.....oh right....it looks cooler. 

Well, this is the same reason people buy Britney Spears CD's in spite of the fact that she has as much musical talent as a pair of my shoes....she looks good. 

I will admit that I think the stang looks sweet (and hey, so does that tone deaf talentless Spears). But, when I actually drive the stang or listen to her "music", I realize that I'll stay with my GTO and real music.

Aside from that, I think it's just natural competition in like products. Broncos, versus Chiefs, Intel versus AMD, nVidia versus ATI, Ford versus GM.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Here's something sad...while I was reading that, my XM radio is playing who else, Britney Spears! Thanks for the visual! HIT ME BABY ONE MORE TIME!!!!


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

If the Mustang is so COOL, why are we not in One Focused SVT's Mustang forum instead of SVT being in our's?...


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Dragon 32 said:


> If the Mustang is so COOL, why are we not in One Focused SVT's Mustang forum instead of SVT being in our's?...


Because, we are a rare breed...we actually have taste!:cheers


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Dragon 32 said:


> If the Mustang is so COOL, why are we not in One Focused SVT's Mustang forum instead of SVT being in our's?...


True. Another reason we don't go to the SVT forums. We could care less. I live my life a quarter mile at a time!:rofl:


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

For the record, AMD RULES!!!


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

one_focused_svt said:


> ya know I come on here in a nice manner asking a reasonable question, and just looking to further educate myself on some things, I never bash and I don't down other peoples rides, but it is people like you b_a that are just true asshats and really need to get yourself back in check, because it people like you that most of us wish would end up like this since your driving is prolly about as mature as you are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has anyone seen Groucho???????


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Wouldn't Groucho have state plates on there?


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

Thats not Grouchos Goat, the stripes are different.


----------



## one_focused_svt (Feb 12, 2006)

Well thanks to all of you that understand what I was looking for when I posted this topic in the first place, and I really do have nothing but love for the goat, it is a great car, fast as hell, and a comfy ride with tons of room to boot. But like most people say we should all just get along, I mean yeah sure people will razz a lil here or there, but thats expected, its just the uncalled-for outbursts that get to me, oh and for the record. The reason I joined this forum in the very first place was to find good places and products for my buddies GTO since he said he wasn't sure to look, so I guess you could say I'm a GT owner looking to mod my buddies goat along with my pony as well. :cool


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah, modding cars are fun, no matter whose car you're modding. hehe


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

OK...... Change of subject
How bout Jimmie Johnson winning the Daytona 500!??!arty:


----------



## one_focused_svt (Feb 12, 2006)

baron_iv said:


> Yeah, modding cars are fun, no matter whose car you're modding. hehe


yeah I am trying to get him to get some side exhaust, I just installed the cervinis kit and I am extremely happy with it, it rumbles so nice, he's pissed and now he needs some. Any ideas where to find a good side kit for his car?


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I think it's Corsa that makes the side exhaust for the GTO. One of 'em works with a body kit, one works with the stock kit. 
I've thought about putting side-exit exhaust on my goat. That way Mustang GTs sitting beside me at a stoplight will know my full intentions when I give them the rev. :seeya:


----------



## one_focused_svt (Feb 12, 2006)

yeah its great I pulled into his driveway 2 days ago and he told me to rev it up, so I did and I could see his shirt flapping in my exhaust like 9 feet away, he said "Sweet."


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

707GTOLS2 said:


> OK...... Change of subject
> How bout Jimmie Johnson winning the Daytona 500!??!arty:


:agree arty: and to think, he did it without his crew chief. thats the second time his CC got bagged for cheating, and if the team can win the 500 without him, I think Hendrick should give him the boot.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

:agree :agree


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

The team with a good leader should be able to run thing just as well without him present. Think about it.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

SVT, the side pipes look great. Definitely adds some character to your ride. I believe yours is the first I've seen with side pipes. Makes it look MEAN.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

My only problem with the stang was that they wanted a 1000 deposit to test drive one and at that I laughed and replied it's only 26K I'm not dropping a G to test drive a car under 30k. If they hadn't made me have to drop a grand down I'd be driving a 05 Mustang it's the only ford I ever liked the rest of the ford family with the execption of the 6.0L Diesel they vehicles are junk. JMO I never had a good experience with a ford the only other one beside my 88 Thunderbird Sport(got 119,000 out of it.)Was my wife's 00 ford focus(The biggest P.O.S ever) got to only 71,000mi and the tranny fell apart!!! What the f%&^ She now a 02 Grand Am GT and couldn't be happier.:cheers


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Whoa, a thousand bucks down for a stinking test drive?!? I bet they don't sell many mustangs!
Are you a really young guy or something? They may have wanted to make sure that you were serious about the car before you took it for a ride. That's rather silly, but that's about the only explanation I can think of.


----------



## one_focused_svt (Feb 12, 2006)

smkdu said:


> My only problem with the stang was that they wanted a 1000 deposit to test drive one and at that I laughed and replied it's only 26K I'm not dropping a G to test drive a car under 30k. If they hadn't made me have to drop a grand down I'd be driving a 05 Mustang it's the only ford I ever liked the rest of the ford family with the execption of the 6.0L Diesel they vehicles are junk. JMO I never had a good experience with a ford the only other one beside my 88 Thunderbird Sport(got 119,000 out of it.)Was my wife's 00 ford focus(The biggest P.O.S ever) got to only 71,000mi and the tranny fell apart!!! What the f%&^ She now a 02 Grand Am GT and couldn't be happier.:cheers


as a owner in absolute love with his mustang if they told me they needed a G for a test drive, I'd show them exactly where to shove it......asshats damn.


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

If your goal is performance then buy the GTO, if your goal is looks and mass appeal, buy the Mustang.

The Mustang is like a pre-op transexual, all the looks with none of the function.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

one_focused_svt said:


> as a owner in absolute love with his mustang if they told me they needed a G for a test drive, I'd show them exactly where to shove it......asshats damn.


Hey...I really like that side exhaust your got! It looks great!arty:


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

one_focused_svt said:


> as a owner in absolute love with his mustang if they told me they needed a G for a test drive, I'd show them exactly where to shove it......asshats damn.



One_SVT....that is one beautiful car you have their. How do you like the exhaust? I know a fella locally that has an 03 Cobra with similar set up. But your car is much better looking. 


Also love the picture. Was it staged or just a cool cop.


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Just took a look. Tough looking car!! Nice.:cheers


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> Oh Yeah!!!! That RUMBLE!!!!! It makes my toes curl and puts a smile on my face!!!!


Totally agree ..love that sound


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

one_focused_svt said:


> Hey everyone, first post and I hope it's not a crash and burn  I have a question, I am trying to figure out why the huge debates on which is better, I mean both cars have their ups and downs right? I'm just here to further educate myself on the topic. I've asked this in the mustang forums before and as you can expect I get a biased point of view, so I figured why not come here and hear your opinions! As you can see I am a 06 GT owner and I do understand that stock vs stock we die, I mean hell a good friend of mine has a 05 GTO and I do like the car, and he likes my GT and we both wonder whats the big controversy about?! So anyway do you have any ideas on why so hostile toward one another? Thanks in advance! :cool
> 
> Oh and heres a picture of the 2 cars, both are black on black on red, lol!


so tell us what you like about your mustang compared to our GTO,s,have you driven a GTO?


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

one_focused_svt said:


> Hey everyone, first post and I hope it's not a crash and burn  I have a question, I am trying to figure out why the huge debates on which is better, I mean both cars have their ups and downs right? I'm just here to further educate myself on the topic. I've asked this in the mustang forums before and as you can expect I get a biased point of view, so I figured why not come here and hear your opinions! As you can see I am a 06 GT owner and I do understand that stock vs stock we die, I mean hell a good friend of mine has a 05 GTO and I do like the car, and he likes my GT and we both wonder whats the big controversy about?! So anyway do you have any ideas on why so hostile toward one another? Thanks in advance! :cool
> 
> Oh and heres a picture of the 2 cars, both are black on black on red, lol!


you have a beautiful car,enjoy your ride


----------



## Noraku_6.0L (Nov 9, 2005)

Stephen Hopkins said:


> I know the wave is a BIG thing amongst Corvette owners... I don't think it'll catch on w/ us GTO guys because if we see another one we'll probably be too shocked to wave!


 AGREED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2006)

Most of you are very civil and cool. However, there seems to be a few people who are intent on simply putting down the Stang as an inferior car.

For the record, I have probably owned more GM vehicles than any other brand, and I have owned 50+ vehicles so I feel that I can safely say a few things about GM and Ford products.

They have both made crap autos at certain times, but I feel that the GTO and Stang are both great vehicles.

In a sense, neither of these vehicles is really a muscle car b/c originally being a muscle car meant having a big engine in a lightweight car w/ no int. frills, i.e. the Pontiac Tempest w/ GTO package.

So, by one viewpoint the Stang is more of a muscle car than the GTO. Like I said, I think both cars are great. I don't know why people feel the need to bash other people's cars. I know there are some Ford fans who do the same. It's childish.

I have a Ford car, and I have a Yamaha motorcycle. Both are fast. I don't like Harleys (except the V-rod), but I don't need to trash them to know that my V-max is a sweet bike.

I've noticed that a common theme for GM owners is to say that the Mustang is too common and that you don't want a car that you see on the road all the time.

Well, while I can understand that, GTO owners must also understand that most people can't tell the difference between a GTO and a Grand Am, even though they could pick the new Mustang out of a crowd. So, I guess in the end it all comes down to preference.

Also, I feel that my own Stang is very individual and I customized everything myself, and once I can buy a S/C, I'll be installing that myself too. Hope to see some of you at the strip.

I agree with the guy that said we need to support domestic autos!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Shea said:


> Most of you are very civil and cool. However, there seems to be a few people who are intent on simply putting down the Stang as an inferior car.
> 
> For the record, I have probably owned more GM vehicles than any other brand, and I have owned 50+ vehicles so I feel that I can safely say a few things about GM and Ford products.
> 
> ...


The Mustang more of a muscle car than the GTO? WRONG! A muscle car meant a big engine in a light car? What is your definition of light. I think that anything under 3200 lbs is light and I doubt if you could name 15 *muscle* cars, not *sports* cars, built between '60 and '75 that weighed that little. Most muscle cars were tanks and were designed to do one thing and that was to go fast in a straight line. So thanks for attempting to be civil but as always your type have to throw in a jab at the GTO (_GTO owners must also understand that most people can't tell the difference between a GTO and a Grand Am_). Please come up with something new. Bottom line is, the GTO is far superior than the Mustang. No if, ands or buts about it. And here's the dreaded "wait 'til I get a s/c on my car and then I'll race you" comment. That right there proves my point about the Mustang being inferior. It's gonna take mods for you to hang with a stock GTO. That is sad but true. Man, another Mustang owner on a GTO forum trying to find sympathy about his inferior car. Damn this is sad and getting old.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Shea said:


> Most of you are very civil and cool. However, there seems to be a few people who are intent on simply putting down the Stang as an inferior car.
> 
> For the record, I have probably owned more GM vehicles than any other brand, and I have owned 50+ vehicles so I feel that I can safely say a few things about GM and Ford products.
> 
> ...


First of all, let me start this off by saying you have a nice Stang (great picture)...but I have to agree with 6QTS11OZ...a mod Stang is NOT a muscle car...you might as well own a ricer! But, to each his own...you bought your car for different reasons then what I bought mine for. I prefer having a "sleeper"...having something that no one expects to whip their buts! I don't have to do anything to it to beat the majority of cars out there to do it either! I also don't like something that everybody and their mother owns either...I like being unique in my own way...that's also why I own a 2006 Yamaha VStar 1100 custom classic and not a Harley... 

My point is this, you chose your car and are proud of it...I chose my car and I'm proud of it...neither one of us is wrong and neither one of us is right...

Just enjoy the ride!


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow, what a discussion!:agree Let the track and racing numbers speak for themselves without interpretation or excuses. Life is good and competition is wonderful. Comparason sucks, competition is wonderful. Please let's keep it at competition.


----------



## Noraku_6.0L (Nov 9, 2005)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Wow, what a discussion! Let the track and racing numbers speak for themselves without interpretation or excuses. Life is good and competition is wonderful. Comparason sucks, competition is wonderful. Please let's keep it at competition.


:agree 
I fear it might start getting personal So please no Avatar wars, this isn't an Evo or STI forum.


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

I'd like to know why mr. interloper chose the Mustang over the GTO.


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

in_burrito said:


> I'd like to know why mr. interloper chose the Mustang over the GTO.


 Because of the "gotta have it" factor


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> So thanks for attempting to be civil but as always your type have to throw in a jab at the GTO. Bottom line is, the GTO is far superior than the Mustang. No if, ands or buts about it. And here's the dreaded "wait 'til I get a s/c on my car and then I'll race you" comment. That right there proves my point about the Mustang being inferior. It's gonna take mods for you to hang with a stock GTO. That is sad but true. Man, another Mustang owner on a GTO forum trying to find sympathy about his inferior car. Damn this is sad and getting old.


Wow, you are a moderator? That's sad. 

I'm going to ignore your comments about muscle cars, we'll just have to agree to disagree. So, you say my "type" throws a jab at the GTO, well your "type" seems to feel need to say the GTO is superior...and at least I said they are both great cars.

I only mentioned the supercharger to point out that I do my own work and so I feel the car is individualized, I wasn't saying I need it to race. In fact, I'd bet $100 that I can beat you around a track right now, with no engine mods. That doesn't really matter though. Obviously it is you with the inferiority complex since you have to twist my words into things I didn't say at all...

I tried to be nice, why couldn't you? You could have at least said welcome to the forum before you began attacking me.

Oh, lastly, this weekend I'll be driving a Ferrari, but I don't need to call your car inferior to that to make myself feel better...but it is...although I guess for $400,000 more it oughta be faster, just like the stock GTO oughta be faster than the stock Stang because it costs $5K more.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Just out of curiosity Shea...why did you buy a Mustang over a GTO or any other car for that matter? What was it that made you say "I have to have this car?" I'm not trying to be a smart a$$ but we all know why we bought ours, I'd like to know what it was about the Stang that made you buy it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

GOATGIRL said:


> ...a mod Stang is NOT a muscle car...you might as well own a ricer!


Wow, what is that ignorant statement supposed to mean?

At least I bought a car that was designed and is built in the U.S., unlike your Aussie ride.

When the re-designed Stang came out it was faster than the re-designed GTO, so does that mean that the GTO wasn't a muscle car either? Or not until the 400hp version came out? Or is the GTO always a muscle car and the Mustang isn't, no matter how powerful it is?

One final thing. If so many of you really think that the GTO is superior, then why do you give a **** that Car & Driver said the Mustang is a better car?

And Goatgirl, the reason that I bought my car is that I wanted a fast car with sweet styling and a good engine. It had to be a four seater and with those criteria the Mustang was the best choice.


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Shea quit trolling no Mustang sites out there?


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Shea said:


> Wow, what is that ignorant statement supposed to mean?
> 
> At least I bought a car that was designed and is built in the U.S., unlike your Aussie ride.
> 
> ...


Hey...no need to get defensive! I asked you a valid question in a very adult way in a NON-ATTACKING manner! I was just trying to engage in an intelligent discussion! I wasn't trying to be arrogant and please don't mistake an opinion for ignorance...it was just an opinion so lighten up!

BTW... I said a MODIFIED Mustang...not a stock Mustang


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

"uhh 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm posting on a thread about Mustangs and GTOs.

That's not trolling, dumb ass." 

Had to post Shea's response to me. Looks like we've got a real winner here folks!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

You say based on your criteria, the Mustang was the best choice...please be advise, it was the best choice for YOU! I bought my GTO for those reasons as well...my point is this, everyone's taste is different and your opinion of a great car will differ from those in this forum. If you remember, I did comment on the looks of your car, it is nice for a Stang but it's definitely not my cup of tea. 

What I would like to know now Shea, is why you have decided to "visit" our forum to begin with?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Shea said:


> Wow, you are a moderator? That's sad.
> 
> I'm going to ignore your comments about muscle cars, we'll just have to agree to disagree. So, you say my "type" throws a jab at the GTO, well your "type" seems to feel need to say the GTO is superior...and at least I said they are both great cars.
> 
> ...


Blah Blah Blah. Regardless of all this garbage you're spewing you're still here were it clearly says *GTOforum* and you clearly drive a car that has been compared to the GTO. Do you really think you're going to be let off that easy? Take it any way you choose but it's all just a matter of opinions so don't take it too personal. So regardless of me being a moderator or not I do have an opinion. Also I'm glad to see that you think your car can beat mine around a track. Who cares! I didn't buy my car for that anyway. But I'm sure there are a few members here who will take you up on your offer. And I don't care if you're driving a Ferrari, Lambo, Ford GT or whatever. Good for you. Look, keep loving your Mustang! Clearly that's what you want so you bought it. Same with me and the GTO. The only difference here is... that you came to my back yard, so I must defend it.

Oh by the way... welcome to the forum.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Did one of you mods push the "ban" button on this guy? He's been really quiet lately!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

GOATGIRL said:


> You say based on your criteria, the Mustang was the best choice...please be advise, it was the best choice for YOU! I bought my GTO for those reasons as well...my point is this, everyone's taste is different and your opinion of a great car will differ from those in this forum. If you remember, I did comment on the looks of your car, it is nice for a Stang but it's definitely not my cup of tea.


See, I agree with you that everyone's taste is different, but even with that aside, I didn't want to spend $7K more for something like the GTO, that's one of the reasons the Stang was the best choice for me.

Also, I'm just curious, do you like the looks of many cars from the 60s/70s?

I love the late 60s/early 70s GTO's, and I love the 67-70 Mustang. If the new GTO was styled like those, I would have been much more interested. However, I understand if you don't like retro.

Oh, and the reason I said you made an ignorant statement is b/c you basically said the the Mustang is no better than rice...that is ignorant...

I'm still waiting for you to give your definition of a muscle car.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Shea said:


> See, I agree with you that everyone's taste is different, but even with that aside, I didn't want to spend $7K more for something like the GTO, that's one of the reasons the Stang was the best choice for me.
> 
> Also, I'm just curious, do you like the looks of many cars from the 60s/70s?
> 
> I love the late 60s/early 70s GTO's, and I love the 67-70 Mustang. If the new GTO was styled like those, I would have been much more interested. However, I understand if you don't like retro.



I love old cars...especially the muscle cars from the 60's and 70's...but I didn't want my car to look like one from yesterdays past. I didn't mind spending more money on a vehicle that had more horsepower and (to me) a nicer interior and that no one expects to have something under the hood.

But I definitely love cars!


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Definition Muscle car = GTO


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

Ironmancan said:


> Definition Muscle car = GTO


The Mustang & the Goat are both listed on every muscle car site I know about, such as:

http://www.musclecarclub.com/main.shtml


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

Ironmancan said:


> Definition Muscle car = GTO


The GTO was the original muscle car. The original Stang was not a muscle car. "Boss" is the muscle car version of a Stang like the GTO is the muscle car verison of a Tempest. So essentially the Stang itself is not a muscle car. Also if you look at the original Stangs they were more of a sports car or in reality "sporty" car. 

The term muscle car generally describes a mid-size car with a large, powerful engine (typically, although not universally, a V8 engine) and special trim, intended for maximum acceleration on the street or in drag racing competition. It is distinguished from sports cars, which were customarily considered smaller, two-seat cars, or GTs, two-seat or 2+2 cars intended for high-speed touring and possibly road racing. High-performance full-size or compact cars are arguably excluded from this category, as are the breed of compact sports coupes inspired by the Ford Mustang and typically known as pony cars, although few would dispute a big-block pony car's credentials as a muscle car.

 

Another thing to remember is that most Stang owners try to ignore the performance numbers and go to the looks of the car again as reasons for the Stang being a better car. Is it better or better looking (to them)?? Beauty is in the eye of the beholder but numbers don't lie.


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Shea said:


> The Mustang & the Goat are both listed on every muscle car site I know about, such as:
> 
> http://www.musclecarclub.com/main.shtml


 I've always considered the Mustang a muscle car. Just being a smarta$$. But I don't believe these cars are in the same catagory. GTO is a better car. Just don't believe the magazines with the "Got to have it factors" I took both the Mustang GT and Convertable for a drive before I did the GTO. GTOs a better car IMOP.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

*petty arguements*

I have been avoiding this thread because
I am tired of the pissing matches that go on. But after my friend that owns a mustang GT was bragging and the GTO was brought up he stuck by the GT as faster. AT this point he was unaware of the fact that I owned a 05 GTO. My other friend was the one to argue the point about the GTO outclassing the GT. The GT owner tried to keep up his side until the neutral friend said that I owned the GTO and he drove both cars and he is sorry to point this out but there is no comparison. At this the GT owner smirked and conceded that the GTO is faster.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

mumrah said:


> Another thing to remember is that most Stang owners try to ignore the performance numbers and go to the looks of the car again as reasons for the Stang being a better car. Is it better or better looking (to them)?? Beauty is in the eye of the beholder but numbers don't lie.


Which performance numbers are we talking about? The Mustang handles better than the GTO according to the last article I read. It also gets better gas mileage amd shifts better. It puts out less polluting emissions. The stereo performs better. 

The GTO accelerates faster. What else?

"Performance" is a subjective word, just like "beauty." I don't race 1/4 mile, but I could probably take you around an autocross. So, does that mean my car peforms better?


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Keep believing everything you read.


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

Ironmancan said:


> Keep believing everything you read.


It's printed in major magazines, so it must be true, just like everything you read on the Internet.

:cool


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> Did one of you mods push the "ban" button on this guy? He's been really quiet lately!


I don't plan on hitting the ban button just yet. So far *Shea* is being fairly reasonable. But I am armed and ready.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

Shea said:


> Which performance numbers are we talking about? The Mustang handles better than the GTO according to the last article I read. It also gets better gas mileage amd shifts better. It puts out less polluting emissions. The stereo performs better.
> 
> The GTO accelerates faster. What else?
> 
> "Performance" is a subjective word, just like "beauty." I don't race 1/4 mile, but I could probably take you around an autocross. So, does that mean my car peforms better?



Now I am confused. How do you define a muscle car? Gas mileage or stereo output?? 

Also if you correctly read the article the first few times trought the slalom the GT spun out. The biased side for the GT because of the fun feel.

Also the performance that I like is from 60 to 100 on the highway. The GT does not pull nearly as well as the GTO. But like I originally posted "I am not interested in a pissing match".


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I don't plan on hitting the ban button just yet. So far *Shea* is being fairly reasonable. But I am armed and ready.


 LOL:cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Shea said:


> Which performance numbers are we talking about? The Mustang handles better than the GTO according to the last article I read. It also gets better gas mileage amd shifts better. It puts out less polluting emissions. The stereo performs better.
> 
> The GTO accelerates faster. What else?
> 
> "Performance" is a subjective word, just like "beauty." I don't race 1/4 mile, but I could probably take you around an autocross. So, does that mean my car peforms better?


It doesn't handle better than _mine._ Any track, any time.

$4k worth of suspension rework. It's _far_ from stock. I crafted it to be an M3 slayer. Mustangs and their silly 19th century iron axles are _far_ down the food chain.

My Holden doesn't look like a bazillion other secretary wannabee wonders, either.

Mine is _better._


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Have no fear, BARON IS HERE!
Um, I've gotta admit, that mustang stereo kicks major arse...of course it HAS TO to drown out the drone of the engine from the (excessively?) loud exhaust and the laughs of the GTO as it's flying by.
um, did I say that out loud?
I drove a Mustang GT prior to buying the GTO. It was fun to drive, but nobody seems to take notice of the car. I didn't just do a test drive, I did the overnight drive, and I put 75 hard miles on it. When I go to my favorite gas station, people ask me about the GTO, nobody said a word about the Mustang. Maybe because nobody cares? Maybe...but it's more likely because they saw 20 of them on their way back from work this evening.
Now, before the mustang lovers start bashing me, The Mustang GT *IS* a nice car. It's not a piece of junk or anything. It's just not for *ME*. I like being different. I happen to like the rolling cough drop known as the GTO...mainly because it's wicked fast. I mean we have the engine of one of the greatest cars ever made, the Corvette, AND we have room for 4 normal-sized adults in there!! What more could one ask for?!?


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

"Have no fear, BARON IS HERE!"

I could swear I heard theme music with this. LOLarty:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

baron_iv said:


> I mean we have the engine of one of the greatest cars ever made, the Corvette, AND we have room for 4 normal-sized adults in there!! What more could one ask for?!?


Ask for the new Camaro to actually look like a Camaro when/if it's actually built.  When I saw the concept up close my girl and I were drooling over the 67 parked next to it.

Baron, I'm not really sure why people weren't paying attention to the Stang when you test drove. I literally have had a girl tell me she wanted me because of the Stang. People want to race all the time and I get thumbs up and such from people a lot. Maybe that is because of the work I've done to my car though...

Groucho, I'm sure your car is sweet. I was talking about stock vs. stock though. Also, there is more than one article out there that says the Mustang handles better than the GTO. At 300 lbs. less and a 53/47 ratio, it should.

I'm not trying to debate performance though, I was just offended that certain people only want to say bad things about a car they have never owned.

Mods, you will find that I don't try to attack people, so I doubt you will have to worry about banning me, unless you simply don't like differences in opinion.


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

Shea said:


> And Goatgirl, the reason that I bought my car is that I wanted a fast car with sweet styling and a good engine. It had to be a four seater and *with those criteria the Mustang was the best choice*.


Huh?

Your logic sounds awefully faulty, let's disect this.

"fast car". If you wanted a fast car, why didn't you get the fastest one available for the money? The out-the-door price on a GTO and a Mustang GT aren't very far apart at all.

"sweet styling". Clearly this is subjective, but I'd say that the "retro" styling of the Mustang leaves a LOT to be desired. I would also challenge the notion that having a car that is a dime a dozen (side exhaust and a blower do NOTHING to significantly make your car unique) is somehow "sweet".

"good engine". Again, if you wanted a good engine, why not get the best engine you can at that price point. While we're at it, what is it about the Mustang engine that you think makes it so "good"?

"had to be a four seater". The problem is, with the Mustang you can't actually use the other two. Hell, you'd be better off with an Infiniti G35 than the rear seat in the Mustang.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Wow, I'm glad no one bashes me cause I drive a Neon........ Oh wait, there _was_ a thread on that.:lol: In all fairness, the Mustang is a nice car, I _hate_ the interior because it just feels cheap (I know I drive a Neon and it's cheap too), besides that, I like the power, afforability, and (because I'm a drag racer @ heart) I love the straight rear axle. But it seems silly to me to try and compare a 400 hp luxury touring car to a 300 hp "sports" car, it doesn't make any sense. The Stang will be beaten, in every catagory (unless you believe the jackass mags) in the real world. I've seen GTO's run slower than advertised and the same for 'Stangs, hell, I've seen them both run 15's (with uneducated drivers). If the Stang is your cup of tea then so be it, just don't come on a *GTO forum *and try to justify your idea of the cars "unbeatable" performance, it's just plain ignorant, kinda along the lines of beating your head into a wall and wonering why you have a headache. Give it a rest man.........:cheers 

P.S. I'll run you if you're board...... autocross or drag race, then you can post how you got beat by a Neon owner you met on a GTO forum. (all in good fun....)


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Shea said:


> Ask for the new Camaro to actually look like a Camaro when/if it's actually built.  When I saw the concept up close my girl and I were drooling over the 67 parked next to it.
> 
> Mods, you will find that I don't try to attack people, so I doubt you will have to worry about banning me, unless you simply don't like differences in opinion.


Like I said, you seem fair in your assessment of both cars. And you're not being an a$$ like most trolls in the past have been. We all are just stating our opinions and that's all they are. So let's not take things too personal :cheers . But I must warn you to keep your guards up and prepare to defend yourself at all times


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> But I must warn you to keep your guards up and prepare to defend yourself at all times


Hey, you never warned me....... :lol: He is right though, you get a couple of us aggitated and we'll never stop....... *clears throat* Groucho, GTODEALER, GTODEALER2, etc.... It is truly all in good fun.:cheers


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

GTODEALER said:


> Hey, you never warned me....... :lol: He is right though, you get a couple of us aggitated and we'll never stop....... *clears throat* Groucho, GTODEALER, GTODEALER2, etc.... It is truly all in good fun.:cheers


Don't forget about me....I can get a little wound up myself (I'm on meds for that though)LOL!!!


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Yes, I do need some kind of theme song, don't I?

So many comments, so little time...
By the way, your mustang isn't like every other mustang I see on the street, you've done some work to make yours stand out...that's why you get comments. Mine is 100% stock looking, and frequently dirty since it rains or snows every other day here. Most people that approach me haven't even SEEN a GTO before, I doubt anyone who lives outside of a cave can say that about a mustang.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Shea said:


> Groucho, I'm sure your car is sweet. I was talking about stock vs. stock though.


You're absolutely correct.

My car _is_ sweet.

:rofl: 

Ahem.

Stock vs. stock I can't say. The OEM suspension tuning on the GTO is definitely too soft for spirited canyon carving, I'll grant you. That being said, an IRS is inherently a better system for attacking apexes. Apexesises. _Apexi_. Whatever.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

in_burrito said:


> Huh?
> 
> Your logic sounds awefully faulty, let's disect this.
> 
> ...



Oh boy, another guy that wants to argue every point. I paid $25K for a 06 GT. How much did u pay?

For $25K there was nothing else that would come close to being as fast.

You can challenge the notion and say that my car isn't sweet but anyone that has seen it in person would disagree with you (and I don't even have side exhaust or a blower).

What makes me think the Mustang engine is good? Well, at 9.8:1 compression I can effectively use FI to get me up to 450hp at the wheels. The 3V heads flow much better than 2V heads. The all-alum. engine saves about 75 lbs. over iron blocks. The engine puts out over 300 hp and still gets 20mpg.

I don't really use my back seat for people, I use it to throw stuff like my hockey gear cuz I'm too lazy to use the trunk. Now are you done questioning every decision I made? Believe me, I thought it through, I'm sure you did too when u bought a GTO.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Shea said:


> Oh boy, another guy that wants to argue every point. I paid $25K for a 06 GT. How much did u pay?
> 
> For $25K there was nothing else that would come close to being as fast.
> 
> ...


Here's an interesting question...how much have you spent in modifying your Mustang?


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Ahh, now the truth comes out. Hockey player.......I'll bet you are the goalie,right???


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Shea said:


> The all-alum. engine saves about 75 lbs. over iron blocks. The


Both of the GTO's motors are all aluminum, the only iron is the cylinder sleeves.:cool


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

GOATGIRL said:


> Here's an interesting question...how much have you spent in modifying your Mustang?


Somewhere around $1250. I've kept my costs extremely low due to shopping around and doing all mechanical and paintwork myself. 

My future suspension and engine mods aren't gonna be cheap though...

BTW, I have pictures of the installations of most of my mods at my cardomain if ur interested:

http://www.cardomain.com/id/ponypower77


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Ahh, now the truth comes out. Hockey player.......I'll bet you are the goalie,right???


I don't know what that is supposed to mean, but where is the middle finger emoticon?

I wasn't comparing the Stang engine to the GTO engine, I was saying the engine is a lot lighter than past generation Stangs, which is one of the reasons the S197 handles much better than the S95s did.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Shea said:


> Somewhere around $1250. I've kept my costs extremely low due to shopping around and doing all mechanical and paintwork myself.
> 
> My future suspension and engine mods aren't gonna be cheap though...
> 
> ...


So you haven't modified your engine yet at all?

Nice pics though!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

GOATGIRL said:


> So you haven't modified your engine yet at all?
> 
> Nice pics though!


No, my plan is to supercharge and since I'm limited by the engine block to 450 rwhp, there isn't much point in doing small mods to my engine now, because (for instance) gears and a CAI would be useless once I get my supercharger. At some point soon I'm gonna pick up an off-road pipe, but that's about it. Well, I will need new (wider) tires for my charger, LOL.

Also, I don't see the point in voiding my engine warranty for 20 extra hp. Now when I can get 175 more with the KB, then I won't mind voiding it so much. :cool


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Hey, you never warned me....... :lol: He is right though, you get a couple of us aggitated and we'll never stop....... *clears throat* Groucho, GTODEALER, GTODEALER2, etc.... It is truly all in good fun.:cheers


At least you *owned* a GTO. And even though you now drive that metallic Shaq shoe looking thing you're still part of the family. A distant cousin but we still like you. Well I think we like you. Or maybe it's sympathy :confused . Regardless, it's all love man :cheers


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Shea said:


> No, my plan is to supercharge and since I'm limited by the engine block to 450 rwhp, there isn't much point in doing small mods to my engine now, because (for instance) gears and a CAI would be useless once I get my supercharger. At some point soon I'm gonna pick up an off-road pipe, but that's about it. Well, I will need new (wider) tires for my charger, LOL.
> 
> Also, I don't see the point in voiding my engine warranty for 20 extra hp. Now when I can get 175 more with the KB, then I won't mind voiding it so much. :cool


Okay...so let me make sure I got all of this...in all you have spent approximately $26250 for you car (including all of the "cosmetic" upgrades), have a 100 less horses under the hood because you have not modified your engine yet. Where the average GTO buyer has spent maybe $3750 more than you on a STOCK GTO that can beat your car in the 1/4 mile every time as it sits right now...Now, I don't know how much you plan on spending to modify your engine and I know quite a few of my "compadres" here have modified their GTOs...but my GTO is stock and I only spent $1500 more than you...If your engine mods are going to cost you roughly $2000 to try and have an engine with almost the same horsepower, then you spent $250 more than I did...who got the better deal?????


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Shea, nice to see you've got thick skin. Welcome to the board!arty:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

GOATGIRL said:


> If your engine mods are going to cost you roughly $2000 to try and have an engine with almost the same horsepower, then you spent $250 more than I did...who got the better deal?????


Well, I don't see how it matters who got the better deal if we are both happy with what we bought...but since you asked, in your scenario, I would have gotten the better deal because our cars would be equal in speed but your car would still be stock on outside whereas my car has a lot of exterior mods that are worth more than $250.

Actually, wait, I take it back, if our engines had the same hp (going by your scenario here), my car would also be faster because it is lighter.

Please, I'm not trying to keep the GTO vs. Stang war going, like I said earlier they are both great cars, we both got good deals, but this thread interested me because it really seems as though the Stang is the GTO's #1 sworn enemy. It's all good in the hood. :cheers


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Shea said:


> Well, I don't see how it matters who got the better deal if we are both happy with what we bought...but since you asked, in your scenario, I would have gotten the better deal because our cars would be equal in speed but your car would still be stock on outside whereas my car has a lot of exterior mods that are worth more than $250.
> 
> Actually, wait, I take it back, if our engines had the same hp (going by your scenario here), my car would also be faster because it is lighter.
> 
> Please, I'm not trying to keep the GTO vs. Stang war going, like I said earlier they are both great cars, we both got good deals, but this thread interested me because it really seems as though the Stang is the GTO's #1 sworn enemy. It's all good in the hood. :cheers


The point I was trying to make though was you stated that the Mustang was cheaper (or a better value)...I was trying to show you that yes, I did spend more money but look at everything that I got (BTW I paid $28k for mine because I'm an employee)...and I hate to tell you this and I know I'm not the only one who has "killed" a Mustang in this forum so by you stating you have the faster car can not be true. I still think you have a beautiful car, I just wanted you to see that your sense of value in a car is a little bit warp in my own opinion...

I also think you are the most intelligent Mustang owner this forum has seen...usually we get those who are just a$$es....welcome to the herd!arty:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

GOATGIRL said:


> I hate to tell you this and I know I'm not the only one who has "killed" a Mustang in this forum so by you stating you have the faster car can not be true.


I didn't say my car is faster. I was saying that IF I put money into my engine and they made equal HP (this was the scenario that you brought up) my car would be faster because it is lighter. That's basic physics. I realize that the LS2 GTO has better acceleration.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Shea said:


> Actually, wait, I take it back, if our engines had the same hp (going by your scenario here), my car would also be faster because it is lighter.
> 
> 
> Shea said:
> ...


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Regarless of the matter...you have a nice car and I think you're pretty cool!:cool


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, thanks, back at' cha. And now it's time to go get some new tires for my truck. Beat up on somebody else whilst I'm gone, hehe.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> At least you *owned* a GTO. And even though you now drive that metallic Shaq shoe looking thing you're still part of the family. A distant cousin but we still like you. Well I think we like you. Or maybe it's sympathy :confused . Regardless, it's all love man :cheers


:lol: :rofl: :lol: :lol: .... all the love in the world....


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Shea said:


> I didn't say my car is faster. I was saying that IF I put money into my engine and they made equal HP (this was the scenario that you brought up) my car would be faster because it is lighter. *That's basic physics.* I realize that the LS2 GTO has better acceleration.


But before you start throwing in that basic physics thing remember not to forget about gearing, peak hp/tq at a given rpm, shift points, final drive ratio, rear end ratio, and most importantly- getting all that power to the ground. I'm also looking at getting a supercharger (Magnuson) for my ride which will put me close to 500 rwhp/ 500 rwtq with my current mods plus a good tune. But I know all of that power means nothing if I can't get it to the ground. So I'm wondering if it's really worth it to drop around $6100 into the ride. I have $7000 burning a hole in my pocket but I just haven't pulled the trigger yet. *Hmmm... decision, decision.*


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> But before you start throwing in that basic physics thing remember not to forget about gearing, peak hp/tq at a given rpm, shift points, final drive ratio, rear end ratio, and most importantly- getting all that power to the ground. I'm also looking at getting a supercharger (Magnuson) for my ride which will put me close to 500 rwhp/ 500 rwtq with my current mods plus a good tune. But I know all of that power means nothing if I can't get it to the ground. So I'm wondering if it's really worth it to drop around $6100 into the ride. I have $7000 burning a hole in my pocket but I just haven't pulled the trigger yet. *Hmmm... decision, decision.*


Will you be my sugar daddy?!?!?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Shea said:


> For $25K there was nothing else that would come close to being as fast.


Not to burst your bubble, but, before you start spouting off about cheap performance let me give you some figures that will make you scratch your head.

2005 SRT4 - 0-60 5.3, 1/4 mile 13.9 @ 103 $21995 (fully loaded)

2006 Mustang GT - 0-60 5.2, 1/4 mile 13.8 @ 102 $25,000 <------ almost beat by a Neon, stock vs stock

2006 GTO - 0-60 4.8, 1/4 mile 13.3 @ 108 $31,500ish



Shea said:


> How much did u pay?


Oh yeah, I paid $20k even, imagine what I can do for the extra $5k......:cheers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> Will you be my sugar daddy?!?!?


Baby, I'll be just about anything. Within reason  .


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Baby, I'll be just about anything. Within reason  .


:willy: :cheers arty:


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Well I'm going to give Shea some credit here, he held his own against the best of the best on the board. He didn't win, but he sure didn't lose any ground. Except for his one comment that he got called out on he was respectful too. 
I mostly disagree, but respect that he did make the right choice for him. I really like the paint job. 
Around here they are still getting sticker for GT's, so the money difference is less than Shea states. 
Depending on the road course, I'd be willing to bet that I could get the GTO around faster. With the 12hrs coming up, I'd pick Sebring to name one that the GTO would have an absolute advantage on. That's the full course and not the short one. 
Also the mileage issue is one that I would debate with you. Around town I got 17-18 and that is about what most Stang guys I know get. On the highway I got 23.5-24.5, and most of the Stang guys get 25-26, but there is more than 1 liter of engine and 250 lbs difference. 

Someone said it best though, we are comparing two different cars. One is a high performance touring car and the other is the reincarnation of the original pony car. Both fun but with different purposes in life. 

Welcome to the Forum Shea.:cheers


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

If you put a stock mustang and a stock GTO on a track, it would be different outcomes depending on the track specifics (number of curves, length of straight-stretches, banking of the curves, skill of the drivers, etc). 
Given any time at all on a straight stretch, the GTO will catch and pass the mustang gt, which SHOULD handle better in the curves. So on an oval track, I'd give the GTO a slight win.
On a road track, the GTO would probably have trouble keeping up with the GT's better handling, advantage Mustang GT.
On the drag strip, the poor mustang would probably be left behind by several car lengths...advantage GTO.
So...I guess if you live in an area with a lot of curvy roads, go for the Mustang and you'll be better off. Otherwise, go with the goat! :cheers 
We're actually pretty lucky to have such cool cars to choose from...imagine living in Italy...where they don't really HAVE any muscle cars because gasoline is $8 per gallon currently.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> But before you start throwing in that basic physics thing remember not to forget about gearing, peak hp/tq at a given rpm, shift points, final drive ratio, rear end ratio, and most importantly- getting all that power to the ground. [/I][/B]


Agreed, I've researched those things because they are quite important. Lukily, I can leave my gearing and rev limiter stock, I just need LCAs and wider tires to get that power to the ground. Now on the SN95 Stangs you had to do a LOT of suspension work if you wanted to run 450hp.



GTODEALER said:


> 2005 SRT4 - 0-60 5.3, 1/4 mile 13.9 @ 103 $21995 (fully loaded)


That's cool, I had heard those cars were fast. I guess I never even thought about it because I just don't like that car at all (no offense). The spoiler is totally rice.



baron_iv said:


> If you put a stock mustang and a stock GTO on a track, it would be different outcomes depending on the track specifics (number of curves, length of straight-stretches, banking of the curves, skill of the drivers, etc).
> We're actually pretty lucky to have such cool cars to choose from...imagine living in Italy...where they don't really HAVE any muscle cars because gasoline is $8 per gallon currently.


Yeah, my favorite places to drive (or ride my motorcyle) is in the twisties, and I think I'm pretty good at it, so that's why I brought it up. Choosing apexes and heel-toe downshifting are what makes my world go round, hehe. I think I scared the shiite out of my friend last night when we took this blind 180 to turn around in the median last night and I spun her around. He said man, I would have lost it back there, and I was thinking yeah, that's why you won't be driving my car!

$8/gallon? Oh man, that would suck so bad! Especially living in the country of exotics.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Shea said:


> That's cool, I had heard those cars were fast. I guess I never even thought about it because I just don't like that car at all (no offense). The spoiler is totally rice.


That's why I'm very thankful you can remove it, as soon as the weather clears I'm going to the track, it's been friggin' raining off and on for the last two weeks..... not that I'm complaining, it just sucks.:cheers 
Idea of potential....
http://videos.streetfire.net/player.aspx?fileid=B2418C82-2889-4E88-9E76-F0909E475DB5


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

If you think rain sucks, try living in MI. I just got my Stang out yesterday b/c the snow melted temporarily.

LOL, I sure de-railed this thread. Sorry.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Shea said:


> If you think rain sucks, try living in MI. I just got my Stang out yesterday b/c the snow melted temporarily.
> 
> LOL, I sure de-railed this thread. Sorry.


:lol: Thank God I don't have to deal with snow, in Texas it only gets cold a couple of weeks out of the year and every once in a while we will get ice or light flurries, nothing big.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> That's why I'm very thankful you can remove it, as soon as the weather clears I'm going to the track, it's been friggin' raining off and on for the last two weeks..... not that I'm complaining, it just sucks.:cheers
> Idea of potential....
> http://videos.streetfire.net/player.aspx?fileid=B2418C82-2889-4E88-9E76-F0909E475DB5


GOOD GOD, MAN!!
I wonder what kinda bike he was running against.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> GOOD GOD, MAN!!
> I wonder what kinda bike he was running against.


I think it was a 600.... not sure.


----------



## one_focused_svt (Feb 12, 2006)

mmmmmm, no snow here in sunny south florida, just plenty of road waiting to be wed to some rubber....:willy:


----------



## Trukcrazy (Feb 16, 2006)

I believe y'all went all the way around and through the middle of this thread. :lol: Interesting reading. Nobody mentioned the Hemi Charger though? We drove the Mustang, the Charger and the GTO. I was disappointed in the overall feel of the Mustang, I would have liked one. The Charger was nice, but it was a luxury car. The GTO was the one for us that immediately fit. I had ridden in the Aussie Caprices in Kuwait before the GTO came out and could tell that any car built on this this platform would be nice. And it is. Different vehicles with different purposes I believe someone said earlier. V8 and RWD is where it's at! :cool


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

Shea said:


> When the re-designed Stang came out it was faster than the re-designed GTO, so does that mean that the GTO wasn't a muscle car either? Or not until the 400hp version came out? Or is the GTO always a muscle car and the Mustang isn't, no matter how powerful it is?


This is not true because the Stang GT was not readily available. Problems incorporating the GT's motor into the assembly line. By the time dealers actually started to get them the 6.0 GTO was already out.

And please stop calling a pony car a muscle car.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

mumrah said:


> And please stop calling a pony car a muscle car.


:agree


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

mumrah said:


> This is not true because the Stang GT was not readily available. Problems incorporating the GT's motor into the assembly line. By the time dealers actually started to get them the 6.0 GTO was already out.
> 
> And please stop calling a pony car a muscle car.


You are avoiding the question. The 04 GTO was slower than the 05 Mustang. So how was the 04 GTO a muscle car and the 05 Mustang is not?


----------



## putergod (Jan 12, 2006)

Shea said:


> You are avoiding the question. The 04 GTO was slower than the 05 Mustang. So how was the 04 GTO a muscle car and the 05 Mustang is not?


The '04 GTO was faster than the '04 Mustang. The '05 GTO was faster than the '05 Mustang. The '06 GTO is faster than the '06 Mustang... See a trend here?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

The 04 GTO is faster than the 05 Mustang, also.:cool


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Shea said:


> You are avoiding the question. The 04 GTO was slower than the 05 Mustang. So how was the 04 GTO a muscle car and the 05 Mustang is not?



Guess again!!!! 

This time try the 04 GTO is equal to, or slightly faster than the 05 GT. You also need to remember the LS1 responds to mods much better than the 4.6 mod motor. The only thing that works on the 4.6 is a supercharger. 

The definition of a muscle car is a mid-size car with the full size, or most powerfull engine available. The definition of a pony car is the compact platform with a V8 standard or available and a sporty body. The GTO definately hits the muscle car dead on. The Mustang is somewhat confused on this issue. The 04 definately was a pony car. The 05 is built on the compact Lincoln platform. That platform is only used by Jaguar and the Lincoln LS. It is neither a mid-size or compact, but something in between. Ford with the styling reached to the pony car roots of the Mustang lineage. Based on that I'd call the Mustang a pony car. 

By the way some pony cars were faster than muscle cars, and some muscle cars handled better than pony cars. So just because one is a pony car and the other a muscle car doesn't mean one is faster or better handling than the other. In this case the 06 GTO is the better all around handler and it's faster than the 06 GT.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Shea said:


> I didn't say my car is faster. I was saying that IF I put money into my engine and they made equal HP (this was the scenario that you brought up) my car would be faster because it is lighter. That's basic physics. I realize that the LS2 GTO has better acceleration.


Not necessarily true. The GTO has a CDx of .31. Ford has never published the numbers for the Mustang. However, the Ford GT, the two seat supercar, has a CDx well over .4. 

Can't discount the argument over weight -- but once you're past 100 -- Mustangs are as about as aerodynamic as a closed barn door.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

:lol: who said the 04 GTO was slower than the 05 mustang?

that's a good one, i'm gonna put that on my fridge.

Lemme guess, the 05 stang had a nicer interior and handle better too right?:rofl:


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

CrabhartLSX said:


> :lol: who said the 04 GTO was slower than the 05 mustang?
> 
> that's a good one, i'm gonna put that on my fridge.
> 
> Lemme guess, the 05 stang had a nicer interior and handle better too right?:rofl:


The Mustang's interior is nicer.......


than a cardboard box!!!:rofl:


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> The Mustang's interior is nicer.......
> 
> 
> than a cardboard box!!!:rofl:



Are you sure??????? I've seen the inside of the Mustang!!!:lol:


----------



## putergod (Jan 12, 2006)

GOATGIRL said:


> The Mustang's interior is nicer.......
> 
> 
> than a cardboard box!!!:rofl:





fergyflyer said:


> Are you sure??????? I've seen the inside of the Mustang!!!:lol:


And I've got a pretty damn nice cardboard box!

:rofl:


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Shet, a buddy of mine just bought a base Mustang and I offered to race him in my wife's G6! Power stats are nearly equal.


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

MeanGoat said:


> Shet, a buddy of mine just bought a base Mustang and I offered to race him in my wife's G6! Power stats are nearly equal.



Dooh!


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Anybody seen this yet?
http://media.putfile.com/2004-GTO-vs-05-Mustang-GT-from-the-Dig
:cool :cool :cool :cool


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> Anybody seen this yet?
> http://media.putfile.com/2004-GTO-vs-05-Mustang-GT-from-the-Dig
> :cool :cool :cool :cool


SWEEEEEETTTTT!!!!!:cheers


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> Anybody seen this yet?
> http://media.putfile.com/2004-GTO-vs-05-Mustang-GT-from-the-Dig
> :cool :cool :cool :cool


 Damn it I can't open these files at work. I'll have to wait till I get home


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> This time try the 04 GTO is equal to, or slightly faster than the 05 GT. You also need to remember the LS1 responds to mods much better than the 4.6 mod motor. The only thing that works on the 4.6 is a supercharger.


2 Things I have an 04 GTO and when it was stock I have never lost to a 05 Mustang once they weren't even close to being able to catch the GTO and at Highway speeds they might as well be towing a boat with theeir pitiful top end capibilites. And as for the 4.6 only being powerful with a s/c that b/c ford has had there heads up their a$$es for so long they forgot how to make a " Powerful Muscle" car the 5.0 was the best motor ever to be housed in a Mustang and the 429 was the fastest where they got the 4.6L from is beyond all comprahension. Ford complained the Camaro was faster and faster each year... well duh they changed or added new stuff to the engines every year the 4.6 has been around for over 10 years!!:willy: and they still can't make as fast as it should be. Ford needs to drop the sorry attempt for a motor and build the mustang on it 5.4L(329 CI) motor there are lots more parts available and the owners would have a better owning experience if they had gobs of power instead of a dated motor that should have been $**** canned along time ago. JMO


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

MeanGoat said:


> Shet, a buddy of mine just bought a base Mustang and I offered to race him in my wife's G6! Power stats are nearly equal.


The Mustang costs less and has more power than the G6 coupe.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Ironmancan said:


> Damn it I can't open these files at work. I'll have to wait till I get home


:agree Glad it wasn't just me.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Shea said:


> The Mustang costs less and has more power than the G6 coupe.


Maybe MSRP, but doubtful out the door. GM throws a lot of incentives around that I haven't seen any model Mustang. That said, there were quite a few of the V6 Mustangs left on lots at year's end, so maybe there are deals to be had, but GM seems to me to be the all time leader in offering incentives on their cars.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

fergyflyer said:


> Guess again!!!!
> 
> This time try the 04 GTO is equal to, or slightly faster than the 05 GT. You also need to remember the LS1 responds to mods much better than the 4.6 mod motor. The only thing that works on the 4.6 is a supercharger.
> 
> ...Based on that I'd call the Mustang a pony car.


From http://www.usatoday.com/money/autos/reviews/healey/2004-03-25-gto_x.htm

"Pontiac says GTO accelerates from rest to 60 mph in 5.3 seconds with manual transmission, 5.4 with automatic; run the standing-start quarter mile in 13.8 seconds at 105 mph (manual) or 102 mph (automatic). Top speed is limited to 155 mph to stay within the tires' safety range."

From http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/coupe/112_0411_2005_ford_mustang_gt/index4.html

"With a 5.1-second run to 60 mph, the new Mustang outruns a comparable 1999-2004 GT four-speed automatic by nearly a full second. A same-gen five-speed manual GT managed only a 5.4-second 0-to-60, and an automatic Mach 1 mustered a 5.6-second best. Similar story in the quarter mile: The new car's 13.6-second time is about a half to a full second better."

Oh, and that was with an automatic...

From http://www.motorway.com/autoworld/ci_3083555

Zero to 60 has been measured in 5.2 seconds, just a couple of ticks off the coupe time, and the quarter mile can be polished off 13.8 seconds at 101 miles per hour.

That was in a vert...

Your statement that the only thing that works on the Mustang is a S/C. Well, that's not really true, but just out of curiousity what psi can u guys run considering that your compression ration is already pretty darn high. I read on the Vette froums that using a S/C on the C5 engines is a BAD idea.

I think the Mustang is a better handler based on the fact that it hooks up better (0-60 times) and it pulls more Gs on the pad. What's your criteria? Lastly, you admit in the end that it is really just your opinion that the Mustang is a ponycar.

There's no way in hell you can call the GTO a midsize and the Mustang "between a midsize and a compact." The Mustang is only 2" shorter and is 1.5" WIDER than the GTO.

It would be nice if you guys talked fact once in a while instead of your opinions...


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Shea said:


> From http://www.usatoday.com/money/autos/reviews/healey/2004-03-25-gto_x.htm
> 
> "Pontiac says GTO accelerates from rest to 60 mph in 5.3 seconds with manual transmission, 5.4 with automatic; run the standing-start quarter mile in 13.8 seconds at 105 mph (manual) or 102 mph (automatic). Top speed is limited to 155 mph to stay within the tires' safety range."
> 
> ...


Shea...did you even look at the video? Instead of believing what you read, maybe you should see it with your own eyes....take a look at the video....


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

Shea said:


> The Mustang costs less and has more power than the G6 coupe.


Maybe the GT but sorry to say for a couple hundred bucks the GTP's 3.9L with 240 HP @ 6000 rpm and 241 ft/lbs @ 2800 beat out the mustangs 4.0L with 210 Hp @5250 and 240 ft/lbs @3500 and price is only like 800 0r 1000 bucks between the two cars.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

Shea said:


> From http://www.usatoday.com/money/autos/reviews/healey/2004-03-25-gto_x.htm
> 
> "Pontiac says GTO accelerates from rest to 60 mph in 5.3 seconds with manual transmission, 5.4 with automatic; run the standing-start quarter mile in 13.8 seconds at 105 mph (manual) or 102 mph (automatic). Top speed is limited to 155 mph to stay within the tires' safety range."
> 
> ...


I believe I covered this once already there is no way a new Mustang GT turns a 13.8 1/4 mile. I have personally watched over 15 of them run and one broke the 14.0 mark. I mean hell if you believe in just what you read then I can write you a story andcall it good. I'm not trying to be an a$$ but I PERSONALLY watch the stangs at the track and they did not run that fast. Car manufactorers are going to inflate numbers to get people who just read articles to buy cars. Instead of reading something and calling it a "Fact" drive the damn cars and compare. B/c if you drove the cars you would have noticed a big difference.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

If you really want proof put in a cam and a tune in both cars and let them run but I can assure you the stang won't win.The stang that will beat a gto is the new GT500 which as I stated in my earlier opinion dropped the pos 4.6 for a much better and more potent 5.4 s/charged motor at almost 500 ponies.


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

Shea said:


> It would be nice if you guys talked fact once in a while instead of your opinions...


and it would be nice if you accepted reality once in awhile. 

The reality is, you're nothing more than a troll, regardless of what your original post said. The FACTS have been pointed out to you time and time again yet you refuse to pay attention.

The reality is, until you show up at the drag strip with your pinkslip in hand, all your blustering is just that, blustering.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

smkdu said:


> Maybe the GT but sorry to say for a couple hundred bucks the GTP's 3.9L with 240 HP @ 6000 rpm and 241 ft/lbs @ 2800 beat out the mustangs 4.0L with 210 Hp @5250 and 240 ft/lbs @3500 and price is only like 800 0r 1000 bucks between the two cars.


$3700 is a lot more than "a couple hundred bucks." I don't really care anyway, I don't like the 4.0L as a car engine, and I don't like the G6 either.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

in_burrito said:


> and it would be nice if you accepted reality once in awhile.
> 
> The reality is, you're nothing more than a troll, regardless of what your original post said. The FACTS have been pointed out to you time and time again yet you refuse to pay attention.
> 
> The reality is, until you show up at the drag strip with your pinkslip in hand, all your blustering is just that, blustering.


FACTS? Which facts? That the GTO is a muscle car because it is a midsize and the Stang is not when in fact they are almost exactly the same length and width? That was what started this whole conversation, I just found it hard to understand how people could say the GTO is muscle and Stang isn't. I never said my car is nicer, faster, whatever. I did however have to correct people saying that the 04 GTO is faster.

Sure the mags inflate their #s. That goes for everybody though, they aren't going to inflate #s for JUST the Mustang, I'm sure Pontiac inflated theirs too.

I haven't seen any of you bring up one FACT yet, just a lot of "well I beat a Mustang once" or "I see them at the strip and they are slow." Anecdotal evidence doesn't cut it people. How many G's does your car pull (.85), and how many does the Mustang pull (.87)? Can you admit that? I think both cars are great, it's just hilarious that whenever I pull up a performance stat and the Stang is on top some of you automatically dismiss it as "The world is all against us, they all lie about the Goat and praise the Stang." Give me a break.

Also, if you looked around you would see that I contribute to this site, I am not a troll by any means, but I will say something when I see misinformation. I know you are probably used to moronic trolls who don't know anything about cars, but that's not me, I've been rebuilding engines for 14 years and it would take me half an hour to type all of the cars that I've owned and modded. Give me a little respect and I'll give you some as well.


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

"I haven't seen any of you bring up one FACT yet, just a lot of "well I beat a Mustang once" or "I see them at the strip and they are slow." Anecdotal evidence doesn't cut it people."

I think this is what I'm talking about. The "fact" that mustangs are getting beat pretty regular (not once by any means) out there says alot more to me than what the rags say. I personnaly like the mustang but lets be real. A actual strip run goes a long way just like a run on the street. I have no problem admitting a death by mustang and I don't think most here do.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:willy: Around and Round she goes, where she stops nobody knows. Life is good, so are cars, why not mix them rather than run them down. I have an 05 GTO and I love it. It is my car and what I get out of it is NOT facts. It is another "f" word, FUN!


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> :willy: Around and Round she goes, where she stops nobody knows. Life is good, so are cars, why not mix them rather than run them down. I have an 05 GTO and I love it. It is my car and what I get out of it is NOT facts. It is another "f" word, FUN!



Well said!:agree


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

Shea said:


> The Mustang costs less and has more power than the G6 coupe.


So what? The Mustang has 9 more hp and 18 more ft-lb of torque. Much more importantly, the G6 has or has available these things the base Mustang doesn't:

four-wheel independent suspension
front and rear stabilizer bars
17" wheels/tires
sunroof
adjustable power driver seat
heated driver and passenger seat
2 one-touch power windows
electric speed-proportional power steering
adjustable pedals
telescopic steering adjustment
audio controls on steering wheel
rear cupholders
remote trunk release
seatback storage
cargo nets
cargo area tie downs
retained accessory power
reading lights
leather shift knob
traction control
front and rear head air bags
dual front side air bags
front and rear seat belt pretensioners
3-point belt rear center seatbelt
rear headrests
headlight auto delay
headlight dusk sensor
daytime running lights
front fog lights
Monsoon premium speakers
8 speakers
OnStar

Source:
http://www.edmunds.com/


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Starrbuck said:


> So what? The Mustang has 9 more hp and 18 more ft-lb of torque. Much more importantly, the G6 has or has available these things the base Mustang doesn't:
> 
> four-wheel independent suspension
> front and rear stabilizer bars
> ...


:agree Whew!!!! That was a mouth full!!!!!


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> :agree Whew!!!! That was a mouth full!!!!!


I know!!! I didn't think the features would be that different, so I started typing them in, and just kept going.....


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

Here's your facts:

Your car is slower than mine
Your engine has less HP than mine
Your car has a smaller backseat than mine
Your car is slower than mine

List me one quantifiable FACT that makes your car superior to the GTO.

As to your constant comparisons of the '04 GTO and '05 Mustang, how about comparing apples to apples. The '04 GTO spanked the '04 Mustang, and the '05/'06 GTO spank the '05/'06 Mustang.

Quite frankly the only reason you're still here is that you know that your car is inferior and you're just grasping at straws to try and rationalize your poor choice.

Nobody here would have a problem with you if you just stuck to your original post, but you started in with the red herrings, the misinformation, and the ignorance and people started calling you on it.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Shea said:


> From http://www.usatoday.com/money/autos/reviews/healey/2004-03-25-gto_x.htm
> 
> "Pontiac says GTO accelerates from rest to 60 mph in 5.3 seconds with manual transmission, 5.4 with automatic; run the standing-start quarter mile in 13.8 seconds at 105 mph (manual) or 102 mph (automatic). Top speed is limited to 155 mph to stay within the tires' safety range."
> 
> ...


I have a problem with your sources, you are selecting one rag for one car and another for the second car. Try being consistant. 

The GTO is marketed as a muscle car. The Mustang is marketed as a pony car. Your issue is with Ford and GM not with the people of this forum. 

Now trying to be consistant I'm refering to the Car& Driver article on the 05 GTO VS The 05 Mustang GT. They gave the GTO better marks for steering feel and handling. This is also the road test where the Mustang lost by 6 points untill they added in a Gotta have it factor that gave the Mustang the edge by 1 point. 

The GTO beats the GT in 0-60 times. You need to wake up and smell the coffee. 

Road and Track. The Mustang GT is 0-60 in 5.3 versus the GTO 5.0. 1/4 mile the GT is 13.9 at 101.4 the GTO is 13.5 at 107.1. The GTO walks away. Both have identical skidpad numbers, .84 g. The GTO stops better from 60 and from 80 and the GTO and GT got identical fuel mileage 18mpg. The real difference is top end, the Mustang is an aero brick that hits top end at 143, slower than a Nissan Sentra SER and a Mitsubishi Eclipse GT. Also slower than the Subaru WRX, the Neon SRT4, the Infiniti G35, coupe or sedan, even the V6 Cadillac CTS beats it. The GTO hits a rev limiter at 159 that stops it from a low 170's top end. 

Since you are he** bent on comparing an 05 GT with an 04 GTO here is Road and Track again. 05 GT 0-60 is 5.3 the 04 GTO is 5.4. The 1/4 mile is identical at 13.9, but the GTO is moving 103.6 versus the Mustang at 101.4. Again the skidpad is identical and the braking on the GTO is superior. 

What you should be doing is trying to make the case for the 03-04 Mach 1. It falls right in the middle of the 05 GTO and the 04 GTO. Oh wait that doesn't work for you because the older Mustang Mach 1 is better than the newer GT. OOPS so much for progress at Ford. 

I think I am sticking to the facts. Heres a rehash. Using the same mag for stats the GT is slower than the GTO and handles worse. It also gets punked by the older Mach 1. In a top end race the GT needs to go hunting for unmodified Civics. It also doesn't get better gas mileage. 

Hey have a nice day ........ elsewhere.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Oh as for the S/c and boost numbers. The Ls1/2 doesn't need a lot of boost to crush a 4.6 or 5.4 motor. Typically 4-6 lbs is enough. I have a friend that changed internals and has twin turbos at 10psi. He is putting 850 hp to the wheels. The car is a daily driver that has over 100,000 miles on this set-up. He runs high 9's with all the miles on the car too. 

5.0= great motor 
4.6= great boat anchor


----------



## bluebyeu05 (Mar 14, 2006)

one_focused_svt said:


> Hey everyone, first post and I hope it's not a crash and burn  I have a question, I am trying to figure out why the huge debates on which is better, I mean both cars have their ups and downs right? I'm just here to further educate myself on the topic. I've asked this in the mustang forums before and as you can expect I get a biased point of view, so I figured why not come here and hear your opinions! As you can see I am a 06 GT owner and I do understand that stock vs stock we die, I mean hell a good friend of mine has a 05 GTO and I do like the car, and he likes my GT and we both wonder whats the big controversy about?! So anyway do you have any ideas on why so hostile toward one another? Thanks in advance! :cool
> 
> Oh and heres a picture of the 2 cars, both are black on black on red, lol!


first i dont know where you get stock vs stock the gto dies so unless u dont know how to race then sorry for your bad luck. you are dead wrong there. second mustangs taste like chicken. third i hate mustangs and cant forget the chargers.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

bluebyeu05 said:


> first i dont know where you get stock vs stock the gto dies so unless u dont know how to race then sorry for your bad luck. you are dead wrong there. second mustangs taste like chicken. third i hate mustangs and cant forget the chargers.


He said "we" die, meaning the mustang owners (he's a mustang owner, and a very nice, considerate one at that). He knows not to tangle with a GTO. 
I actually do like the new mustangs, at least the styling. If they'd slapped a bigger engine with a bit of torque, I probably would have bought one. In fact, I very strongly considered it until I drove the GTO...at which time I found that the mustang was a bit impotent.


----------



## bluebyeu05 (Mar 14, 2006)

baron_iv said:


> He said "we" die, meaning the mustang owners (he's a mustang owner, and a very nice, considerate one at that). He knows not to tangle with a GTO.
> I actually do like the new mustangs, at least the styling. If they'd slapped a bigger engine with a bit of torque, I probably would have bought one. In fact, I very strongly considered it until I drove the GTO...at which time I found that the mustang was a bit impotent.


well by his thread it sounded like he had the gto. second before i bought my gto i looked at the saleen way over priced , seats felt like you were sitting on a brick very uncomfortable. and only 300hp $42k and if you want 400hp add another $10k, i dont think so and the sales man there was a dick you could not even pay me enough to take one. oh ya and a friend of mine who owns a 04 gto works for a local ford dealer and lets just say he feals the same way i do and he says there is more of a jock to those mustangs than u think and the saleen is the biggset not to mention the roush. paying for the name.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah, I also looked at both Roush and the Saleen models. I really liked the styling of the Saleen, but if ever a car was overpriced, that's it. I mean sure, it's relatively fast, but I'm not paying corvette prices for a mustang, even if it DOES have some guy's signature on it! Once I drove the GTO, there was no looking back. There is simply nothing else close in "bang for the buck".


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Well, Ladies and Gentlemen (and mustang owners), it appears that we'll have yet ANOTHER mustang to beat up on in the future...Ford is bringing back the BOSS! 5.4L engine from the GT500, only without the huffer on top. Can you say...
S L O W ???


In case you're wondering where I got this information, it's in this month's Road and Track.


----------



## Cory281 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys, I came to this website for fun and saw this thread and started to read it. I didn't read it all the way through I probably got to about page 9. Anyway I own a 2001 Ford Mustang GT. Pretty much stock, I've added a Mach 1 hood and shaker and couple of other things. Anyway the car is true blue, I thought it was a rare color because I've NEVER seen another true blue GT or Cobra in person in the 2 1/2 years that I've owned the car, I've only seen 1 V6 that was true blue. So my point is that not everyone has a Mustang that looks alike. And when you guys say that like it's a bad thing-Well why is it? It's a popular car, a lot of people like me like them and enjoy them. Now I'm not a fan of GTO's, I like the old ones thats it. But I will say there are some nice GTOs that you guys have, good for you guys that makes me happy for you because you own the car that YOU enjoy. So let Mustang owners enjoy theirs without saying stuff like their slow, handle like crap, whatever it is. It's still a car, and the only difference between you and them is that you like GTO's they like Mustangs. Just like Coke and Pepsi. It's all opinion.

Anyway I'm not trying to start anything here, I'm just giving my opinion. :cheers 

Oh and Mustangs and GTOs are a rivilary. The 04 GTO and 04 Mustang Cobra, close price range, both rwd, both V8. But one is FI and the other is NA. So a Mach 1 and GTO? Yeah thats a good one both NA and run low 13's And I think the Mach is a little cheaper, but I could be wrong. I don't know my car prices to good.

Anyway guys, nice cars and take it easy.:cheers 

Cory


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Most people, myself included, will occasionally say that the Mustang is slow...because it's slower than our GTOs (which is a proven fact).
We'll also say they don't handle all that great, which, again, is a fact.
Most people don't put others down and resort to personal attacks here. For the most part, we're a pretty well-behaved bunch unless someone begins to attack a member, a member's car, or is just generally being a jerk. 
The fact that you can own a Mustang and I can own a GTO is what makes this country great. We've been blessed with the freedom of choice, and many great cars to choose from. The world would be a mighty boring place if we all only had ONE vehicle to choose from.
A lot of the *bad* things said about the Mustangs around here are in good fun and based on fact(s). Actually, there are several people on this forum that have told another mustang driver here on the forum that his car was pretty damn sweet...and it is. He's got a new mustang gt, black, with side-exit exhaust. So not all mustangs are horrible looking, nor do they look the same. They can be tricked out just as well as any other car. Mustangs are better than ricers, I'll certainly give you THAT! hehe


----------



## Cory281 (Mar 15, 2006)

You're a good guy, Baron.:cheers Hey GTOs ALMOST look like Cavaliers, :cheers 

Hey I agree with you on the Freedom thing, not everyone is as lucky as we are. You know I hate ricers, I hate seeing civics with big wings or any car for that matter. But I decided one day that I wouldn't let it get to me anymore and hey if thats what he wants to do, then more power to him. He might look like an idiot for making taking a slow 4 cyl and putting all this dumb stuff on it, but his choice.

And I wouldn't say Mustangs handle bad, mine does alright. And I drove an 06 GT and liked it, I thought the suspension felt a little to soft, but that can be fixed. But everything else I liked about the car and I would like to have one, but I've gotten attached to the one I have now.


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Cory 281. Why are you here? Do you actually expect to come here and troll. Telling me not to call mustangs slow? I hope you find your way back to your mustang sites and enjoy yourself. If I go to a mustang site and they are trashing the GTO I will always remember I'm in THEIR house. If I don't like hearing them trash talk the GTO then I should leave. Not try to get into a spirited debate about how their facts are wrong. I'm trying to be nice her but I will not be so nice if you come back and start telling me what to do again.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Ironmancan, I agree with you totally.

Cory281, what's up with this constant comparison of the GTO looks to a Cavalier? What are you looking at? Yeah I can see it sharing a slight resemblance of a Grand Am from a distance as it's coming towards you but I don't see any comparison to a Cavalier. I guess it's just another sad attempt to bash the goat to make you think better of your car. Oh well!


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Ironmancan said:


> Cory 281. Why are you here? Do you actually expect to come here and troll. Telling me not to call mustangs slow? I hope you find your way back to your mustang sites and enjoy yourself. If I go to a mustang site and they are trashing the GTO I will always remember I'm in THEIR house. If I don't like hearing them trash talk the GTO then I should leave. Not try to get into a spirited debate about how their facts are wrong. I'm trying to be nice her but I will not be so nice if you come back and start telling me what to do again.


:agree :cool


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Everyone should remember that it's the Ricers of today, that may be in the market someday to take that USED GTO or Mustang off your hands. 

I have quite a few Nissans, and that's all I've ever bought for my kids, not because of the huge aftermarket available but because of reliability. 

That said, when it comes to potential horsepower from a small engine, there's no better example than Nissan's SR20DE that came in 90's SE-R cars and '00 and '01 Sentra SE's. I own 3 of them, (2 girls and 1 boy drive them). These engines have been modded out to over 400 HP, and the bottom end is built stock to take it. 

Sorry for the rant, but my son would have probably fallen into the "Ricer" category; although all he ever did was add a CAI and 17" wheels to his SE-R. I think I've ruined him tho- - letting him drive the GTO. Don't think his car holds as much appeal to him now, not with the GTO sitting 20' away.


----------



## putergod (Jan 12, 2006)

I think it looks more like the grand prix or G6, which isnt really that bad considering they are it's baby cousins... Of course, the goat looks a lot better


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Mustang owners get more respect from me than folks who drive imports. Much rather have folks support what's left of the big two then send our profits overseas. 

Beyond that, the bench racing between GTOs and Mustang is classic.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

Ironmancan said:


> I'm trying to be nice her but I will not be so nice if you come back and start telling me what to do again.


I don't think he was telling you what to do, he seemed pretty nice to me.

And what does you not being so nice entail? Are you going to press the mad emoticon 5 times instead of one? I'm really scared. Ligthen up man. If you come to the mustang source we wouldn't trash talk to you. I don't know where you guys get this mentality of "our house." Do you pay taxes on this site? Do you own the domain name? We wouldn't treat you as outsiders on our forum, so I don't know why you need to do so.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

in_burrito said:


> As to your constant comparisons of the '04 GTO and '05 Mustang, how about comparing apples to apples. The '04 GTO spanked the '04 Mustang, and the '05/'06 GTO spank the '05/'06 Mustang.
> 
> Nobody here would have a problem with you if you just stuck to your original post, but you started in with the red herrings, the misinformation, and the ignorance and people started calling you on it.


The ONLY reason why I started comparing the 04 GTO and 05 Mustang is because I couldn't understand why people said the 04 GTO is a muscle car and the 05 Stang is not. I understand now that it basically comes down to opinion.

Also, I have not put forth ANY misinformation. Sure, you may not agree with the various sources that I quoted, and that's fine, but I didn't pull numbers out of thin air, I backed myself up with sources, so don't accuse me of misinformation. BTW, I purposely didn't quote C&D because I know you guys don't like them and say that they are biased.

Lastly, I'm not going to call this a fact, but in my experience the Stang is NOT drag limited at 143. I had mine to 148 and I hit the speed limiter. The car would have gone faster.


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Shea said:


> I don't think he was telling you what to do, he seemed pretty nice to me.
> 
> And what does you not being so nice entail? Are you going to press the mad emoticon 5 times instead of one? I'm really scared. Ligthen up man. If you come to the mustang source we wouldn't trash talk to you. I don't know where you guys get this mentality of "our house." Do you pay taxes on this site? Do you own the domain name? We wouldn't treat you as outsiders on our forum, so I don't know why you need to do so.


 What a Jacka$$ I don't come to the Rustang forums because I have a GTO. I'm not sure if it shows up on you screen but if you scrool up you'll see it says GTO FORUM not Rustang. I personally am getting tired of your constant crap too. I don't care which mag you praise today. I DON'T CARE! Like I've stated before I like the rustang. But your constant long winded post about why your rustang is not slower, uglier etc etc etc is getting very old. I keep waiting to see someone (moderator) ban trolls like yourself. Good input is always welcomed. But the crap you constantly dish out. I DON'T CARE! I can read magazines too. There are some informed Ford guys here but you don't see them constantly posting everyone of their objections to what others post. THIS IS A GTO FORUM! THE GTO IS SUPERIOR TO THE RUSTANG GET OVER IT! Admitting you have a problem (weaker car) is half the battle. :shutme


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Better be careful Cory281, you're angering the GTO Forum gods. They will strike you down with a bolt of lightning (or just ban you). Generally, as long as you show respect to people, they'll return the same respect to you. 
The cavalier comments are about the fastest way to get yourself kicked outta here. I honestly don't see any resemblance either, but apparently some people do. A friend of mine who drives a C5 called my GTO a cavalier, once I blew the doors off of his precious vette from 125-140mph (he was only keeping up to that point, he never could pass me), he stopped with the cavalier comments. I've heard nothing but praise from him about the GTO now.


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

Shea said:


> The ONLY reason why I started comparing the 04 GTO and 05 Mustang is because I couldn't understand why people said the 04 GTO is a muscle car and the 05 Stang is not. I understand now that it basically comes down to opinion.
> 
> Also, I have not put forth ANY misinformation. Sure, you may not agree with the various sources that I quoted, and that's fine, but I didn't pull numbers out of thin air, I backed myself up with sources, so don't accuse me of misinformation. BTW, I purposely didn't quote C&D because I know you guys don't like them and say that they are biased.
> 
> Lastly, I'm not going to call this a fact, but in my experience the Stang is NOT drag limited at 143. I had mine to 148 and I hit the speed limiter. The car would have gone faster.


You posted selected "facts" that you think substantiate your position. Your reporting of the "facts" is yellow journalism at best.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> Better be careful Cory281, you're angering the GTO Forum gods. They will strike you down with a bolt of lightning (or just ban you). Generally, as long as you show respect to people, they'll return the same respect to you.
> The cavalier comments are about the fastest way to get yourself kicked outta here. I honestly don't see any resemblance either, but apparently some people do. A friend of mine who drives a C5 called my GTO a cavalier, once I blew the doors off of his precious vette from 125-140mph (he was only keeping up to that point, he never could pass me), he stopped with the cavalier comments. I've heard nothing but praise from him about the GTO now.


Well if I see that a lot of you are starting to get a bit annoyed with posts from these 'Stang guys I will pull the trigger on the ban gun. As for me, I am more or less ignoring their posts and reading the ones from our members (GTO owners). Like Ironmancan said, some Mustang owners on here are okay and some are doing their best to spew out ignorance just to get some of us going. And Shea, this is our house. Scroll up top and tell me what you see. *GTO FORUM-INTERNET'S GTO COMMUNITY*. Now I don't mind anyone becoming a member but make sure that your intentions are good. If you want to be confrontational you will get banned. And trust me, it has nothing to do with us not wanting to hear the truth about both cars. Because we all, including you, know what the truth is. If you want a majority of guys to agree with your thoughts of the Mustang then why don't you stay on your Mustang forum? It's a simple thing to do.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

This is the most entertainment I've had all day. TTT arty:


----------



## Cory281 (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow, why are you getting so defensive? All I did was make a simple joke and state an opinion. It's not different then when you guys have said the 05 Mustangs look like a late 60s Mustang. I'm not here to start anything, if I said anything to offend you I'm sorry, that wasn't my intention. I was just looking for a few answers to some questions thats all. I have more a life then to do just go around car forums to bash others cars, I don't do that, I understand that some people might like this certain car and I hate it, it's all opinion.

And no I don't compare the Mustang GT to a GTO, thats like comparing a Mustang Cobra to and Mustang GT, there not in the same price range. I compare Cobras and Mach 1s to GTOs.

And again sorry if I offended you by the cavalier joke, it was simply a joke. Just like when someone makes a comment to me about having scoops on the side of my car that don't work, their not being serious, just joking.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

in_burrito said:


> You posted selected "facts" that you think substantiate your position. Your reporting of the "facts" is yellow journalism at best.


I did the same thing anyone does on a message board. I posted documented internet sources that support my position.

And Ironman, for 1) I did not start this thread, I just thought it was interesting and 2) if you don't care and you are getting sick of talking about this, then why do you keep reading this thread?


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Shea said:


> I did the same thing anyone does on a message board. I posted documented internet sources that support my position.
> 
> And Ironman, for 1) I did not start this thread, I just thought it was interesting and 2) if you don't care and you are getting sick of talking about this, then why do you keep reading this thread?



1. The person who started this thread is a mustang owner and has always played nice. 

2. I read this thread because I enjoy the banter of most in this GTO forum the originator of this thread has had some good post and I like reading his input. Of course he's quite a bit more mature than others. Don't take my word go read his post.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I know I haven't been on this thread for awhile and that's mainly because I get very defensive when I see people bashing our car or bashing our members...the reason why I am posting on it now is because I just read the announcement that was posted...

For those of you that have not read it, let me just say, please do not bad mouth my car or my friends and I will have to get a mod involved.

I consider everyone in this forum a close, personal friend...some of whom I have met and a lot of you I haven't met, but I still consider you a friend. If anyone decides to not be polite or cordial in any way, and wants to be a troll (as most people say) I will personally make sure you are banned...


Other than that, please contribute to this forum...I do enjoy reading everyones input and I have learned a lot from all you so THANKS!!!!

Sorry this was long but I really had to get that off my chest guys!!!!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> I know I haven't been on this thread for awhile and that's mainly because I get very defensive when I see people bashing our car or bashing our members...the reason why I am posting on it now is because I just read the announcement that was posted...
> 
> For those of you that have not read it, let me just say, please do not bad mouth my car or my friends and I will have to get a mod involved.
> 
> ...


:agree Well said. I'm here for you all when you've had enough.

*Cory281*, apology accepted :cheers Like I said before, as long as your intentions are good, let me be the first to say "Welcome to our forum"


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> I know I haven't been on this thread for awhile and that's mainly because I get very defensive when I see people bashing our car or bashing our members...the reason why I am posting on it now is because I just read the announcement that was posted...
> 
> For those of you that have not read it, let me just say, please do not bad mouth my car or my friends and I will have to get a mod involved.
> 
> ...


We always like it when you have something you want to get off your chest.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I almost said something but I'm trying to end my sexual harassing ways. hehe


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Shea said:


> The ONLY reason why I started comparing the 04 GTO and 05 Mustang is because I couldn't understand why people said the 04 GTO is a muscle car and the 05 Stang is not. I understand now that it basically comes down to opinion.
> 
> Also, I have not put forth ANY misinformation. Sure, you may not agree with the various sources that I quoted, and that's fine, but I didn't pull numbers out of thin air, I backed myself up with sources, so don't accuse me of misinformation. BTW, I purposely didn't quote C&D because I know you guys don't like them and say that they are biased.
> 
> Lastly, I'm not going to call this a fact, but in my experience the Stang is NOT drag limited at 143. I had mine to 148 and I hit the speed limiter. The car would have gone faster.



The only way I'm going to believe you got your car to 148 is if you tell me you had a GTO to draft. Then again most GTO drivers wouldn't play nice enough to allow you to keep with them. LOL.

Really Shea, I like what you have done to your car. It's tastefull and improves the appearance. 

The Mustang isn't slow, just slower than the GTO. I, and this is a personal preference, like the handling of the GTO better than the Mustang. Like you said, I picked the mag that agreed with me, Car and Driver. Road and Track also agreed. I think Motor trend liked the Mustang better, but I revert to the thread "Motor Trend Sucks". 

I do have an issue and will second the yellow journalism charge with your facts. You take a road test from one magazine for car A and a road test from another mag for car B. The only way to present this is to show the tests from the same mags for the same cars. Really the best is when they are back to back tests. Car and Driver, Road and Track, Motor Trend and the others each have their own test drivers and test under their own preset conditions. Each are different and provide different results.


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

Shea said:


> I did the same thing anyone does on a message board. I posted documented internet sources that support my position.
> 
> And Ironman, for 1) I did not start this thread, I just thought it was interesting and 2) if you don't care and you are getting sick of talking about this, then why do you keep reading this thread?


No, you didn't. You found sources that compared vehicles of different years.
As I've said before, bring your pink slip and we'll find out who's car is faster in the real world. I need a big yellow turd to shoot at the next time I'm at the range.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

fergyflyer said:


> The only way I'm going to believe you got your car to 148 is if you tell me you had a GTO to draft. Then again most GTO drivers wouldn't play nice enough to allow you to keep with them. LOL.


I find it hilarious that you guys don't trust my internet sources, but then when I tell you a real world experience, you don't believe that either. Would you even believe it if you saw it? I'm telling you, I was coming home from Detroit at like 3am and I literally felt the speed limiter kick in at 148. My girl was asleep, or I'd have her verify, LOL. Darn car rode to smooth to wake her up. :lol: 

Anyway, I don't wanna debate anymore.


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

Shea said:


> Anyway, I don't wanna debate anymore.


You haven't been debating this entire time. You've been :willy:


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Shea said:


> I find it hilarious that you guys don't trust my internet sources, but then when I tell you a real world experience, you don't believe that either. Would you even believe it if you saw it? I'm telling you, I was coming home from Detroit at like 3am and I literally felt the speed limiter kick in at 148. My girl was asleep, or I'd have her verify, LOL. Darn car rode to smooth to wake her up. :lol:
> 
> Anyway, I don't wanna debate anymore.


 To me real world means alot. I've taken mine to 142 in 4th but that was enough for me. Good run Shea!:cheers


----------

